# G BODDIES



## 817Lowrider

Especially dash and panels.  Maybe a thread already but none I could find that would help. so please.


----------



## LOWX732

dash .. wood grain















































tryed to show how it progressed


----------



## LOWX732

uve probably alreadys seen all that bull but i was bored n felt like postin pix


----------



## Ulysses 2

It looks really good where did you get those door panels?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Feb 20 2008, 06:51 PM~9988518
> *It looks really good where did you get those door panels?
> *


kurupt


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 20 2008, 07:24 PM~9989977
> *kurupt
> *


link


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 20 2008, 09:56 PM~9991502
> *link
> *


He was making rear package shelfs and rear side panels too.

www.layitlow.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/f19-3150.html


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## G-TIMES 559

I WILL POST PICS OF MINE TOMORROW... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## ja-keem

here is a pic of my dash that i just did 









but i want to know what do you use to do the plastic parts like lower door


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by ja-keem_@Feb 24 2008, 03:43 PM~10018452
> * i want to know what do you use to do the plastic parts like lower door
> *


What do you mean? To make custom lower door panels or what to use to change the color?


----------



## G-TIMES 559

HERE IS MINE, NOT SHOW BUT GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















just gotta add a few more finishing touches...


----------



## ja-keem

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 24 2008, 06:21 PM~10019353
> *What do you mean?  To make custom lower door panels or what to use to change the color?
> *



my bad i mean to change the color i use vinyl dye for the dash but it didnt work so well for the plastic parts


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by ja-keem_@Feb 24 2008, 06:37 PM~10019457
> *my bad i mean to change the color i use vinyl dye for the dash but it didnt work so well for the plastic parts
> *


SEM. It comes in a spray can and is probably the best stuff there is for changing interior color.


----------



## ja-keem

do Dupli make paint for plastic can the vinyl be used for plastic im trying to make my stuff match


----------



## 20siccstunna

how hard is it to get that whole dash assembly out?does it come out in one piece?


----------



## juiced86




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Wyze Krakz

Does anyone know they install bucket seats in the back. I want four bucket seats in my cutty.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by 20siccstunna_@Feb 24 2008, 10:36 PM~10021505
> *how hard is it to get that whole dash assembly out?does it come out in one piece?
> *


Yeah the whole dash comes out as one piece. I've pulled a couple g-body dashes and to me it's still a pain in the ass.


----------



## DarknessWithin

heres my interior.... show worthy :dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Mar 3 2008, 12:08 AM~10074768
> *heres my interior.... show worthy :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

I GOT SOME CHROME REGULATORS FOR SALE SON HOLLA I SHIP SOON AS YA CALL ME~! JUST ASK "RON" OR"BECKY"~!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Mar 2 2008, 11:08 PM~10074768
> *heres my interior.... show worthy :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: 

Don't forget the cotton ball material, a stuffed animal, and some wine glasses with colored rocks. Maybe a strobe light, and your good to go. That seems to be standard display I see at shows.


----------



## DarknessWithin

just too add to the looks I'll be adding in a fashionable bright red milk crate.... and i might throw some adjustable wrenches in the corner for looks. i shall call it... "In Progress"


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

59 dash in an 84 monte! (far from being done)


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## ROSunshine

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Mar 5 2008, 09:01 PM~10099888
> *59 dash in an 84 monte! (far from being done)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i was working on doing the same thing. :0


----------



## ROSunshine




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Mar 5 2008, 09:01 PM~10099888
> *59 dash in an 84 monte! (far from being done)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam that is starting to come together nicely! :biggrin:


----------



## 14#monte

LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO LOOK GOOD HOMMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ROSunshine

Before
















After


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate




----------



## DarknessWithin

Damn Affiliated...... that kicks some ass. :thumbsup:




I dont like it though. I suggest you give it to me so I can get rid of it for you.


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 1 2008, 11:42 PM~10313541
> *Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK


----------



## ROSunshine

Thanks Brotha!!


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

thanks for all the feed back


----------



## warning




----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by warning_@Apr 7 2008, 11:44 PM~10361999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

mas


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by warning_@Apr 8 2008, 12:44 AM~10361999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cheleo

> _Originally posted by warning_@Apr 8 2008, 12:44 AM~10361999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0LLY SHIT


----------



## BLVD Kreeper




----------



## 817Lowrider

keep em coming


----------



## armadillo-man




----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 16 2008, 08:40 PM~11361360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 16 2008, 08:40 PM~11361360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got the same brand steering wheel I got except mine is wood. ebay?


----------



## little chris




----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 16 2008, 06:40 PM~11361360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## buffitout




----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Mar 5 2008, 09:01 PM~10099888
> *59 dash in an 84 monte! (far from being done)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :0 Officially the sickest guags I've ever seen.....I'd take that over digi-dash any day!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## pako

Nice


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 16 2008, 05:40 PM~11361360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## 1TUFF84

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420

not extremely custom, I like it tho :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

clean, I take it as your one of the lucky ones in the world that didnt have to mess with cracked interior pieces


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 6 2008, 07:47 PM~10350009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did these seats come out of?


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2008, 08:22 PM~12167528
> *clean, I take it as your one of the lucky ones in the world that didnt have to mess with cracked interior pieces
> *


Yea got lucky with the dash, but both pillars were missing when I got car, and back dash piece was all fucked up :dunno:


----------



## ABES1963

my dash and door panel needs to be finished and painted its in the works
















:biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Nov 21 2008, 11:02 PM~12226391
> *my dash and door panel needs to be finished and painted its in the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Looks good...creative :thumbsup:


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 22 2008, 10:28 AM~12229287
> *Looks good...creative :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMMIE TOOK A LOT OF HARD WORK


----------



## Peezy_420

I can believe that uffin: That skull shit is dope. In a Monte I take it?


----------



## ILUVMY82

shit looks good like the chevy signs post more pics of it do you have a build topic or wat looks interesing


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Nov 21 2008, 11:02 PM~12226391
> *my dash and door panel needs to be finished and painted its in the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Bad ass. :0 Is the skull a cup holder too? Does the console extend all the way to the back seat?


----------



## 86 Limited

i wanna do sumthin innovative wit the monte jus dont know wut yet i like the hot rod 4 bucket seat look wit the long center column


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

WHAT DOES EVERYBODY PREFER BENCH OR BUCKEST?


----------



## shortydoowop138

I like buckets with a center console but it's hard to get road head with the shifter poking ol'girl in da chest.. :biggrin:


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 24 2008, 08:42 PM~12248355
> *Bad ass.  :0  Is the skull a cup holder too?  Does the console extend all the way to the back seat?
> *


the skull is just to hold coins pens something like that console goes to the back seat 
this is the first time i ever worked with fiberglass


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Nov 24 2008, 08:29 PM~12248207
> *shit looks good like the chevy signs post more pics of it  do you have a build topic or wat looks interesing
> *


another pic of my dash








i fiberglass the back half for my 12inc rockfords and the back by the window with 2 6.5 and two skulls


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Nov 26 2008, 06:57 AM~12261974
> *the skull is just to hold coins pens something like that  console goes to the back seat
> this is the first time i ever worked with fiberglass
> *


Would make a killer ashtray..for a smoker


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 26 2008, 08:34 AM~12262738
> *Would make a killer ashtray..for a smoker
> *


TRUE BUT IAM NOT A SMOKER


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

The pic of the rear panel shows a pretty small opening for the window, what does it look like from the outside? Any tips for someone else thinking of doing a g-body dash like that?


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 27 2008, 05:27 PM~12277351
> *The pic of the rear panel shows a pretty small opening for the window, what does it look like from the outside?  Any tips for someone else thinking of doing a g-body dash like that?
> *


The opening in the panel its pretty much the right size its the way i took the pic,
all i can say about the dash is it was my first time everdoing fiberglass i read on how they did some door panels and just took my time on the dassh i used a hot glue gune


----------



## shortydoowop138

Those rear panels remind me of the Soundworks GN..


----------



## seven509

ANYBODY GOT PIC'S OF ANY REGAL DASH'S :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Wyze Krakz_@Mar 2 2008, 05:44 AM~10069215
> *Does anyone know they install bucket seats in the back. I want four bucket seats in my cutty.
> *


where theirs a will, theirs a way


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 16 2008, 09:40 PM~11361360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niice


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138_@Nov 28 2008, 04:32 PM~12283134
> *Those rear panels remind me of the Soundworks GN..
> *


show pic of what ur talking about


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138_@Nov 25 2008, 07:19 PM~12257428
> *I like buckets with a center console but it's hard to get road head with the shifter poking ol'girl in da chest.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DarknessWithin

:0 :cheesy:  










that skull is killer on the back deck and console. i wish i could fibre that good! ive been throwing around ideas on what to do to my console but nothing seems to work.


----------



## ONESICKLS

SOME PICTURES OF THE BACK PANELS GOING IN MY CAR


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Dec 1 2008, 02:32 AM~12300031
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that skull is killer on the back deck and console. i wish i could fibre that good! ive been throwing around ideas on what to do to my console but nothing seems to work.
> *


looks pretty tight..post pics of them installed :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Dec 1 2008, 02:19 AM~12300093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME PICTURES OF THE BACK PANELS GOING IN MY CAR
> *


very nice real clean look


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Nov 29 2008, 06:51 PM~12290738
> *ANYBODY GOT PIC'S OF ANY REGAL DASH'S :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


HERES 1 ... NOT THE BEST PIC


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Dec 1 2008, 04:16 PM~12305085
> *very nice real clean look
> *



 THANKS BRO....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Dec 4 2008, 03:16 AM~12331579
> * THANKS BRO....
> *


Im going that route with my interior too, how much did it cost you for the panels to get stitched?


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2008, 04:09 PM~12336675
> *Im going that route with my interior too, how much did it cost you for the panels to get stitched?
> *


x2 that shit is bad!


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Dec 1 2008, 02:19 AM~12300093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME PICTURES OF THE BACK PANELS GOING IN MY CAR
> *


those came out REALLY GOOD who did them and how much if you dont mind


----------



## H&H




----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Dec 3 2008, 11:42 PM~12330042
> *HERES 1 ... NOT THE BEST PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the SEM santa fe color


----------



## chackbayplaya

the interior in my cutlass... special thanx to my dad he did most of it himself. a lil louisiana flava for ya'll uffin:


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Dec 12 2008, 02:43 PM~12413010
> *the interior in my cutlass... special thanx to my dad he did most of it himself. a lil louisiana flava for ya'll  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit is ballin bro. Props to your dad, did some good work uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Dec 12 2008, 03:43 PM~12413010
> *the interior in my cutlass... special thanx to my dad he did most of it himself. a lil louisiana flava for ya'll  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## chackbayplaya

thanx homies!


----------



## TORONTO

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Dec 12 2008, 05:07 PM~12413772
> *That shit is ballin bro.  Props to your dad, did some good work uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *



X10
LOOKS SICK!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog

looks like chingo blings car :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i like it def. a lot of work in there. wish i could get busy like that


----------



## SWIGS

heres my car!


----------



## chackbayplaya

ttt for the gbodys uffin:


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Dec 1 2008, 01:19 AM~12300093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOOR PANELS JUST NEED TO ADD THE CARPET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Dec 14 2008, 11:26 PM~12430933
> *  DOOR PANELS JUST NEED TO ADD THE CARPET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Dec 14 2008, 09:41 PM~12431772
> *lookin good
> *


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Dec 12 2008, 01:43 PM~12413010
> *the interior in my cutlass... special thanx to my dad he did most of it himself. a lil louisiana flava for ya'll  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is tight as fuck dawg


----------



## FatBoYz85

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Dec 15 2008, 01:22 AM~12432394
> *that shit is tight as fuck dawg
> *


X2 that's sick


----------



## chackbayplaya

thanx homies!!


----------



## El Duez

Good topic.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

old interior comin out an gettin king ranch an suede


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## skull elco

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Nov 26 2008, 06:00 AM~12261990
> *another pic of my dash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i fiberglass the back half for my 12inc rockfords and the back by the window with 2 6.5 and two skulls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is fuckin sick bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Dec 12 2008, 02:43 PM~12413010
> *the interior in my cutlass... special thanx to my dad he did most of it himself. a lil louisiana flava for ya'll  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!!! Ideas Ideas Ideas! Mad props homie.

*
General question. I need to get a adapter for my wood grain. Where do you guys pick them up at?*


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres a preview of my back seats from a 94 Caddilac Eldog, being fitted in my cutty


----------



## NM505

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Dec 12 2008, 01:43 PM~12413010
> *the interior in my cutlass... special thanx to my dad he did most of it himself. a lil louisiana flava for ya'll  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is nice i want to try and do sumthing nice my cutlass i jus got good work


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2009, 09:30 AM~12610081
> *Heres a preview of my back seats from a 94 Caddilac Eldog, being fitted in my cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do they fit?cus it looks real good


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by blued -up -cutty_@Dec 12 2008, 09:02 PM~12415994
> *heres my car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 5 2009, 11:26 PM~12616400
> *how do they fit?cus it looks real good
> *


the back seats have to be cut down and widened about 8 inches total, the front seats are sitting higher that I want them to be so I got to see about lowering them somehow


----------



## chackbayplaya

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 12:17 AM~12607613
> *Damn!!! Ideas Ideas Ideas! Mad props homie.
> 
> 
> General question. I need to get a adapter for my wood grain. Where do you guys pick them up at?
> *


i got my adapter off ebay


----------



## 85slab

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Dec 12 2008, 03:43 PM~12413010
> *the interior in my cutlass... special thanx to my dad he did most of it himself. a lil louisiana flava for ya'll  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEAH! GOOD WORK HOMIE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chackbayplaya

thanx homie!


----------



## TOPPLESS86

NOT A GOOD PICK, BUT HERE'S MINE, MAYBEE TOMMOROW I'LL POST BETTER PICK'S.


----------



## Big Russ




----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## KAKALAK

Still in fabrication


----------



## ABES1963

heres my skull consul and door panel not finished yet on the door part
















:biggrin:


----------



## Big Russ

I LIKE THAT CONSOLE......WHAT ELSE YOU GOT DONE?


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 817Lowrider

Sending my cutlass to the shop finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
full interrior. Pics to come soon. 
Chris trim shop Fort Worth TX


----------



## little chris

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## THENEGRO

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 18 2008, 03:03 AM~9968990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dash .. wood grain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryed to show how it progressed
> *



love that dash i had the same idea just didn't know how it would look, but i'm gonna do it now :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Jan 20 2009, 04:48 PM~12763274
> *heres my skull consul and door panel not finished yet on the door part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THOSE LOOK GOOD GOT ANY MORE PICS


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Feb 1 2009, 12:16 AM~12872131
> *DAMN THOSE LOOK GOOD GOT ANY MORE PICS
> *


Not yet well post pic soon thanks


----------



## king-918

didn't you build the orange glass dash?


----------



## king-918

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 18 2008, 04:03 AM~9968990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dash .. wood grain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryed to show how it progressed
> *


 :biggrin: really would like tips and trick to help me out?


----------



## pako

bone stock but gprix interior looks sick as fuck with the all the gauges


----------



## Mnt86ss

ok guys.... back it the fuck up......

What u got on my interior? ....... lol J/K guys, the interiors are sick as fuck here, I really need to do my interior on my monte..... But I'll post a pic anyway :ugh: I dont even like coming into the interior part of LIL, I'll go broke with all the ideas I get from this place....


Shield your eyes!!!



















lol


----------



## Mnt86ss

Bump it up tha G bodys


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks better then mine does. Ill take pics right beforw I drop it off.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mnt86ss_@Feb 8 2009, 03:05 PM~12941604
> *ok guys.... back it the fuck up......
> 
> What u got on my interior? ....... lol J/K guys, the interiors are sick as fuck here, I really need to do my interior on my monte..... But I'll post a pic anyway :ugh: I dont even like coming into the interior part of LIL, I'll go broke with all the ideas I get from this place....
> Shield your eyes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> *


nice floor mats, I have a guess on where you got them :cheesy:


----------



## Mnt86ss

I got them outta a car at the Junk yard....lol I needed to protect the floor... But I have a nice GM pair in there now


----------



## WICKED REGALS




----------



## Dino

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dino, lifestyle4life

:wave:


----------



## Mnt86ss

Man, I'm lovin those seats!!!!


----------



## ABES1963

just trying to see whats its going to look like biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya

that shit is niceeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Feb 13 2009, 09:52 PM~12998749
> *that shit is niceeeee  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks hommie


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

anyone got pics of a redone STOCK intirior??


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Feb 14 2009, 10:20 PM~13005657
> *anyone got pics of a redone STOCK intirior??
> *


I might do mine that way... But different color


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 20 2009, 11:28 AM~12759697
> *Still in fabrication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PIMPSHIT. That looks pretty clean. :thumbsup: :0

what year Cutty?


----------



## Double Ease




----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 22 2009, 09:08 PM~13080131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :thumbsup: clean as fuck dawwwg uffin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 22 2009, 09:08 PM~13080131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice !!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

smooth headliner trim ftw!!!!!!!!!



















i have 4 sets for 300 each lmk


----------



## robert 92

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Feb 13 2009, 07:41 PM~12997198
> *just trying to see whats its going to look like biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is the wildest shit i have ever seen


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 24 2009, 11:01 PM~13104436
> *smooth headliner trim ftw!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 4 sets for 300 each lmk
> *


 :uh: 
O'rly?


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 24 2009, 11:01 PM~13104436
> *smooth headliner trim ftw!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 4 sets for 300 each lmk
> *


----------



## ct1458

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 16 2008, 07:40 PM~11361360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Got pics of the rest of the interior, this is what im looking to do in my cutty


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin+Feb 26 2009, 01:03 AM~13115910-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> O'rly?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :ugh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty_@Feb 26 2009, 07:06 PM~13122394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: u need the rest and u good :nicoderm:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Feb 23 2009, 11:06 PM~13092196
> *nice !!
> *


Nice!!!! Did you order the seats coverings, or did you have an upolstery shop stitch them up for you?


----------



## Johnny562

TTT


----------



## ABES1963

SOME NEW PIC TO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Mar 6 2009, 01:41 PM~13202323
> *SOME NEW PIC TO SEE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bet that was a sanding nightmare.Turned out good,like the skull in the console.


----------



## pi4short

HERES MY CONTRIBUTION


----------



## flawless86

how much ?and how to get in touch wit cha? :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Dec 12 2008, 03:43 PM~12413010
> *the interior in my cutlass... special thanx to my dad he did most of it himself. a lil louisiana flava for ya'll  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh yeah! That ish is tight ! Lookin good homie!


----------



## lil john




----------



## lil john

3 DAYS IN THE MAKING PAINTING TOMORROW DAMN THATS A LOT OF SANDING


----------



## lil john

1ST.DAY


----------



## DarknessWithin

That seems like its gonna be a bitch to hook up the column. Not even that, you're gonna have to take it out if you ever have to fix wiring, or anything thats under the dash. But, anyways... it should come out looking great!


----------



## lil john

almost done


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 6 2009, 05:20 PM~13203900
> *HERES MY CONTRIBUTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!! That how I eventually want to do mine :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin

:0 nice work ~ lil john. :thumbsup:


----------



## lil john

thanks


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## MR.BOUNDED

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Mar 6 2009, 04:41 PM~13202323
> *SOME NEW PIC TO SEE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: WICKED!!!!!!


----------



## SD CUTLASS

HERE'S A FEW OF MINE


----------



## Hoss805




----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Mar 16 2009, 07:38 PM~13299556
> *HERE'S A FEW OF MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good hommie


----------



## SD CUTLASS

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Mar 17 2009, 05:44 PM~13308566
> *looking good hommie
> *


THANX HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
YOUR'S CAME OUT KILLER


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Mar 16 2009, 10:38 PM~13299556
> *HERE'S A FEW OF MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


turned out good


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by SD CUTLASS_@Mar 16 2009, 08:38 PM~13299556
> *HERE'S A FEW OF MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice bro


----------



## BetoLOLOWS




----------



## BetoLOLOWS

> _Originally posted by BetoLOLOWS_@Mar 19 2009, 08:02 PM~13330821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dwnsouth985

a lil Louie-weez-anna FLAVOR FA YALL










































dont mind the garbage bags...lol


----------



## ILUVMY82

looks good wat up with the headliner tho and think it looks a lil better with the unwrapped steering wheel (no wrinkles)


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Mar 22 2009, 07:19 PM~13356416
> *looks good wat up with the headliner tho and think it looks a lil better with the unwrapped steering wheel  (no wrinkles)
> *


ye im in the market to get a wheel made or a wood grain the dude that wrape it screwed it up.. and the headliner for some reason has that hump not broken or anything made that way :dunno:


----------



## ABES1963

a couple more pic 








2 amps on the roof


----------



## 817Lowrider

you went all out.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Mar 25 2009, 09:46 PM~13389749
> *a couple more pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 amps on the roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You should of went the extra mile and sanded the inside edges before painting, but none the less that interior looks el chingon :biggrin:


----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 6 2008, 06:47 PM~10350009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THESE CADILLAC SEATS


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Mar 30 2009, 06:25 PM~13434403
> *ARE THESE CADILLAC SEATS
> *


I think so


----------



## lil_frosty

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 1 2008, 11:42 PM~10313541
> *
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




wat kind of blue did u used on the column? or dash?


----------



## lil_frosty

> _Originally posted by warning_@Apr 8 2008, 01:44 AM~10361999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



daaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn


----------



## streetrider

' :uh:


----------



## Hoss805

My Seats


----------



## Hoss805

ooops


----------



## 817Lowrider

which inlanes should I use? :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin

fuck it, do both!!!! :biggrin: 
on the real tho, id suggest red. just because it stands out more than the grey. but then again if you're planning on using other colors, and brighter colors you might want to think wether or not the grey would match.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Mar 31 2009, 12:46 AM~13439909
> *fuck it, do both!!!! :biggrin:
> on the real tho, id suggest red. just because it stands out more than the grey. but then again if you're planning on using other colors, and brighter colors you might want to think wether or not the grey would match.
> *


I am going a candy red. dark base.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 11:41 PM~13438063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which inlanes should I use?  :biggrin:
> *


none


----------



## CutlassLowRider

not my ride


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Apr 1 2009, 03:03 PM~13456253
> *not my ride
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: not a gbody either...


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Apr 1 2009, 03:03 PM~13456253
> *not my ride
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE A RETARD DID THAT A BENCHBUCKET?
HAHHA J/K
I PERSONALLY DONT LIKE IT 
BUT YEAH ITS A MANUAL GBODY???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Apr 1 2009, 05:03 PM~13456253
> *not my ride
> 
> 
> *


the fuck kind of g body is that?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 2 2009, 12:20 AM~13460606
> *the fuck kind of g body is that?
> *


must of had a full interior swap and some extensive body mods :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 2 2009, 08:04 AM~13462822
> *must of had a full interior swap and some extensive body mods :dunno:
> *


ahahahaha x2


----------



## ROSunshine

> _Originally posted by lil_frosty_@Mar 30 2009, 06:37 PM~13436370
> *wat kind of blue did u used on the column? or dash?
> *


Its Acutaly Teal like the exterior but its a two stage paint


----------



## ROSunshine

Camera makes it look blue :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 6 2009, 12:16 AM~13492899
> *Camera makes it look blue :angry:
> *


always happens with teal haha. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Apr 1 2009, 03:03 PM~13456253
> *not my ride
> 
> 
> *


""""SHIT LOOKS LIKE SOMETHIN FROM GUMMO!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 "


----------



## ripsta85

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 09:41 PM~13438063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which inlanes should I use?  :biggrin:
> *



heres my cutty i use to have it with the black i took it off and replace the bench seats with pillow seats sorry not really good pics of it the head rest
before



















now


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## lil john

nice black cutlass


----------



## lil john

mine


----------



## lil john

damn came too big lol...


----------



## Mr. 412

Not much to look at but I figuered it was worth noting that with only ....









I can attest that other than the driver seat having approximately 5 - 10 farts ... this interior is unmolested!


----------



## 817Lowrider

Not trying to be a dick homies but this is an interior thread.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 15 2009, 10:15 PM~13588405
> *Not trying to be a dick homies but this is an interior thread.
> *


Fixed mine ... you right, my bad! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## SHOELACES

> say who is doing your interior ?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 16 2009, 04:07 PM~13596301
> *
> say who is doing your interior ?
> *


chris's trim shop fort worth tx. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 15 2009, 01:36 PM~13583942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to look at but I figuered it was worth noting that with only ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can attest that other than the driver seat having approximately 5 - 10 farts ... this interior is unmolested!
> *


clean!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo




----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Feb 12 2009, 12:10 PM~12983955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats nice kinda looks likes whats in my Cutty but the colors are fliped


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## 817Lowrider

looks good.


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Mar 25 2009, 06:46 PM~13389749
> *a couple more pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 amps on the roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i believe i speak for everyone when i say: fuck you.
:biggrin: 
that is some sweet, clean, original work.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 18 2009, 02:18 AM~13612293
> *:0  i believe i speak for everyone when i say: fuck you.
> :biggrin:
> that is some sweet, clean, original work.
> *


I seen it in person...... clean aint the word for it


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 18 2009, 04:19 AM~13613059
> *I seen it in person...... clean aint the word for it
> *


so... junk? :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 18 2009, 11:47 PM~13618383
> *so... junk? :dunno: :scrutinize:
> *


No :uh: Its spotless :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 19 2009, 08:02 AM~13620544
> *No :uh:    Its spotless :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :ugh: 

:h5:


----------



## Juxes_One

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Mar 21 2009, 10:44 PM~13350428
> *a lil Louie-weez-anna  FLAVOR FA YALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont mind the garbage bags...lol
> *


WHERE CAN I GO 2 GET ME SUM GUCCI INTERIOR 4 MY CUTTY


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Juxes_One_@Apr 19 2009, 07:50 PM~13624111
> *WHERE CAN I GO 2 GET ME SUM GUCCI INTERIOR 4 MY CUTTY
> *


http://www.fabric4life.com/index.asp


----------



## ericg

how many yards do i need to do a g-body? dash headliner and all?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 19 2009, 01:47 PM~13621736
> *:roflmao:  :ugh:
> 
> :h5:
> *


  :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 21 2009, 01:25 AM~13639256
> *how many yards do i need to do a g-body? dash headliner and all?
> *


measure it fool.


----------



## 250 Game

still needs the seats redone ...


----------



## Elite64

My '79 MC


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Apr 21 2009, 08:36 PM~13649094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My '79 MC
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## pepes21

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 20 2009, 11:25 PM~13639256
> *how many yards do i need to do a g-body? dash headliner and all?
> *


about 10yrds give or take also depends on the pattern and style
for dash, seats (front, rear) door panels,
carpet about 2.5yrds
headliner 2yrds


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Apr 21 2009, 11:36 PM~13649094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My '79 MC
> *



KUDOS ....
The Leather & Suede look killer & The Dash is amazing! 
BUT
Wouldn't expect anything less from ELITE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Apr 21 2009, 08:36 PM~13649094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My '79 MC
> *


Badass Interior!!


----------



## 14#monte

THAT IS REEEEEEAL CLEAN :worship: :worship:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

susususususususuper clean


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Apr 21 2009, 10:36 PM~13649094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My '79 MC
> *


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

going in my 78.LS dash.gonna be wrapped in grey leather with painted trim


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 15 2009, 01:36 PM~13583942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to look at but I figuered it was worth noting that with only ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can attest that other than the driver seat having approximately 5 - 10 farts ... this interior is unmolested!
> *



X2


----------



## DarknessWithin

I just got some swivels tonight bitchessss :biggrin: 
I'll post pics tomorrow. Went and spent all my loot on them so It'll be awhile to get them recovered - but I have some damn good ideas on how to cut them.


So if anyone needs some parts from a set of motorized bucket seats hit me up!


----------



## Elite64

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Apr 21 2009, 10:49 PM~13650969
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:
> *


Thanks to everyone for all the positive feedback!
Whats up bro, Montes looking good! Can't wait to see it out! :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Apr 25 2009, 10:28 PM~13690644
> *Thanks to everyone for all the positive feedback!
> Whats up bro, Montes looking good! Can't wait to see it out!  :biggrin:
> *



i need to save up so i can drop it of with you guys :yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 15 2009, 01:36 PM~13583942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to look at but I figuered it was worth noting that with only ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can attest that other than the driver seat having approximately 5 - 10 farts ... this interior is unmolested!
> *


that speedometer dont man shit, i say mine go from 99999 9 to 00000 0 and i put about 100 or more each day


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## TCaddy

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Dec 1 2008, 01:32 AM~12300031
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that skull is killer on the back deck and console. i wish i could fibre that good! ive been throwing around ideas on what to do to my console but nothing seems to work.
> *



Thats a nice interior who did it , i want mine done by him that guy most kno his lowridaz


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by Elite64+Apr 25 2009, 11:14 PM~13691059-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TCaddy_@Apr 27 2009, 05:00 PM~13706935
> *Thats a nice interior who did it , i want mine done by him, that guy most know his lowriders
> *


----------



## TCaddy

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 27 2009, 07:23 PM~13708662
> *
> *


Your welcome... :biggrin: 
Them seat combination is nuts...


----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn you guys got some bad ass interior.


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## TCaddy

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Dec 1 2008, 01:32 AM~12300031
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that skull is killer on the back deck and console. i wish i could fibre that good! ive been throwing around ideas on what to do to my console but nothing seems to work.
> *



why did you take it off at least fuckin show your shit this is santos I kno we aint the best of friends no more but you dont need to not shhow the guts of your whip cuz of it wanna see where bouts you at on the cutty. Were in the process of buyin an welding frames rite now for hydrosss DEM LoWridaz


----------



## DarknessWithin

:dunno:


----------



## TCaddy

Chris really nice to see what your building in your free time.
I dont get it...



> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Feb 26 2009, 01:03 AM~13115910
> *:uh:
> O'rly?
> *


Hahaha i rememebr when we were going to ardrie i had to look for your chrome when i was rolling in the coupe. That suced eh...

Nice g bodies to the guys who posted pics...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Apr 30 2009, 11:45 PM~13751626
> *Chris really nice to see what your building in your free time.
> I dont get it...
> Hahaha i rememebr when we were going to ardrie i had to look for your chrome when i was rolling in the coupe. That suced eh...
> 
> Nice g bodies to the guys who posted pics...
> *


***** u cant spell 4 shit :rofl:


----------



## TCaddy

Dude you yourself learn how spell look at your name.. If nuts are you chin where my dick????
No disrespect.. what goes around comes around.
LET GET BACK ON TOPIC!!!!!


----------



## TCaddy

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 30 2009, 09:26 PM~13749915
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So where the pics of the swivel seats you said you was postin. How many members you at now seriously stop hatin its a freindly competition well sort off its not really competition, more of a friendly interest


----------



## DarknessWithin

... hatin? :dunno:










dont worry about what Im doing.


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Mar 25 2009, 06:46 PM~13389749
> *a couple more pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 amps on the roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just a little something to show when u put ur mind to build something and get a plack it feels good now this was my very first time fiberglassing anything








:biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@May 4 2009, 06:49 PM~13784255
> *just a little something to show when u put ur mind to build something and get a plack it feels good now this was my very first time fiberglassing anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Right On!


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Mar 6 2009, 01:41 PM~13202323
> *SOME NEW PIC TO SEE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got any pics of the car


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Apr 1 2009, 05:03 PM~13456253
> *not my ride
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Adams85

:cheesy:


----------



## TCaddy

> _Originally posted by warning_@May 8 2009, 03:52 AM~13824053
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *




that interior wit the rag pattern is sik but all that plastic on top cant be comfortable that shit would stik anyway good for show I guess


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@May 11 2009, 11:01 PM~13859417
> *that interior wit the rag pattern is sik but all that plastic on top cant be comfortable that shit would stik anyway good for show I guess
> *


gtfoh u dumbfuk ur candian no one cars what u think kick rocks u bitch ass peckerwood saltine, real shit let da man enjoy his fruits of labor ohhh and like it reads ''deez nutz in your chin''!!! where u see that it means different u fukin sausage sipper


----------



## TCaddy

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 12 2009, 12:51 AM~13860088
> *gtfoh u dumbfuk ur candian no one cars what u think kick rocks u bitch ass peckerwood saltine, real shit let da man enjoy his fruits of labor ohhh and like it reads ''deez nutz in your chin''!!! where u see that it means different u fukin sausage sipper
> *


chek it out mofo you come out here an show us how its done cuz all Ive seen from you are lil bitch ass comments that dont make sence an are of topic dumbass learn how to speak before workin on someone else`s whip. do you even own a motha fuckin lowrider talkin shit bout where im from. u stupid Im callin my 69`cadillac ``American Dream`` just for you to know it was built in CANADA motha focka


----------



## NellyNell

TTT


----------



## hypnotiqsd

HERE'S MINE...85 CUTLASS SUPREME...DONE IN TWEED AND SUEDE...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@May 19 2009, 11:05 PM~13941382
> *HERE'S MINE...85 CUTLASS SUPREME...DONE IN TWEED AND SUEDE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is nice


----------



## hypnotiqsd

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 19 2009, 10:25 PM~13942390
> *that is nice
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## little chris




----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@May 19 2009, 11:05 PM~13941382
> *HERE'S MINE...85 CUTLASS SUPREME...DONE IN TWEED AND SUEDE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SUPER CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@May 12 2009, 01:01 AM~13859417
> *that interior wit the rag pattern is sik but all that plastic on top cant be comfortable that shit would stik anyway good for show I guess
> *


does suck with the plastic but that bandana material is so damn thin thats the only thing keeping it from wear probly


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@May 26 2009, 05:32 AM~13998318
> *does suck with the plastic but that bandana material is so damn thin thats the only thing keeping it from wear probly
> *


another reason not to put bandanna in your ride.


----------



## WICKED REGALS




----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 31 2009, 07:53 PM~14056366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nicely done!
is that grey console still holding up for you???


----------



## bootking09

IN A 1987 CADILLAC


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@May 31 2009, 10:56 PM~14058284
> *nicely done!
> is that grey console still holding up for you???
> *


ya its holding up really good. i cant remember where i got it. did i get it from you? if so thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 1 2009, 11:48 AM~14062211
> *ya its holding up really good. i cant remember where i got it. did i get it from you? if so thanks again :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 








U member....


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Jun 1 2009, 04:16 PM~14064770
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U member....
> *


hell ya i remember now. i bought the console, and a few other things from you. you gave me a really good deal to. :thumbsup: thanks again


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Jun 2 2009, 06:25 PM~14075861
> *hell ya i remember now. i bought the console, and a few other things from you. you gave me a really good deal to. :thumbsup: thanks again
> *


 :cheesy: 
no problem!
i still have the back window trim from that Regal. i hear people think the Cutlass trim works :nono:

its good to see how much your car has changed since then, big ups bro!


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Jun 2 2009, 06:27 PM~14075875
> *:cheesy:
> no problem!
> i still have the back window trim from that Regal. i hear people think the Cutlass trim works :nono:
> 
> its good to see how much your car has changed since then, big ups bro!
> *


thanks bro ya its getting there but i still have a long ways to go.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 31 2009, 07:53 PM~14056366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE AND CLEAN I LIKES :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Jun 6 2009, 08:25 AM~14111024
> *NICE AND CLEAN I LIKES :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## playamade

will some 87 fwd caddy seats fit a regal


----------



## IllSwag1619

CLEANEST SHIT SO FAR


----------



## G&CWireWheels

good work  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil_frosty

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 5 2009, 10:13 PM~13492875
> *Its Acutaly Teal like the exterior but its a two stage paint
> *


LOOKS HELLA GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85

heres mine an 85 reg







al limited done in blu







e and grey tweed


----------



## regalman85




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## ch3cy67

any custom center counsels? looking for some ideas for my ls.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Jun 30 2009, 02:10 AM~14336848
> *any custom center counsels? looking for some ideas for my ls.
> *


just use your imagination :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 6 2008, 07:47 PM~10350009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this what i lookin for anymore info


----------



## Elite64




----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## 79 cutty

Someday soon will be getting put into my regal! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 08:26 AM~14349209
> *Someday soon will be getting put into my regal!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## pepes21

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 30 2009, 10:37 PM~14347832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is nice i like the color combo 
:thumbsup:


----------



## G-OD BODY

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 30 2009, 10:37 PM~14347832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  damn this car is sick


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85

uffin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 05:26 AM~14349209
> *Someday soon will be getting put into my regal!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 07:26 AM~14349209
> *Someday soon will be getting put into my regal!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PIMP


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 02:11 AM~14455062
> *PIMP
> *


Thanks. I am looking forward to getting it in the car. :biggrin:


----------



## sp00kyi3

> _Originally posted by IllSwag1619_@Jun 11 2009, 09:10 AM~14160356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLEANEST SHIT SO FAR
> *


wut visors u running original or from another ride


----------



## rs style




----------



## 817Lowrider

Damn man. you upholstered the shit out of that car.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 05:26 AM~14349209
> *Someday soon will be getting put into my regal!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The final little touch on my interior:


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jul 1 2009, 12:37 AM~14347832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 31 2009, 09:53 PM~14056366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good Wicked :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLAC91

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 30 2009, 10:37 PM~14347832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice interior what kinda car are those seats out of


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 16 2009, 08:29 AM~14490521
> *The final little touch on my interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 I gave a girl a pearl necklace one time :biggrin: white not black :no racist: :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85

uffin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 24 2009, 10:21 AM~14569978
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  I gave a girl a pearl necklace one time :biggrin:  white not black :no racist:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## unity_mike




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 28 2009, 12:52 PM~14603987
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RATTOP

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Feb 13 2009, 06:41 PM~12997198
> *just trying to see whats its going to look like biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




how many people have said something about this?


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Apr 6 2008, 06:47 PM~10350009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What Interior is In This????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Jul 28 2009, 04:18 PM~14605950
> *how many people have said something about this?
> *


alot, and have heard nothing but compliments about it. Ive seen it in person and its bad azz


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Jul 28 2009, 01:13 PM~14606516
> *What Interior is In This????
> *


80s eldo seats


----------



## RATTOP

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2009, 06:06 AM~14613583
> *alot, and have heard nothing but compliments about it. Ive seen it in person and its bad azz
> *



you guys must not be american then because the dumbass, put his chevy bowtie on back wards. thats custom right there are you dyslexic homeeeez hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahhahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Jul 30 2009, 05:05 AM~14624888
> *you guys must not be american then because the dumbass, put his chevy bowtie on back wards. thats custom right there are you dyslexic homeeeez hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahhahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha
> *


Maybe it was intended to be a mirror image of the other door.


----------



## unity_mike

:biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

those regal seats look sick :biggrin: whats the console out of an eldorado?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 7 2009, 06:22 PM~14706953
> *those regal seats look sick :biggrin:  whats the console out of an eldorado?
> *


thanks. The console was out of a caddilac seville slant back.


----------



## Represent316

How do you guys get the staples out that hold the chrome trim, and rubber strip on the upper door panel? I was thinking about just laying suede over the top of it, But would prefer to get it off and lay it back over the suede.

Any Ideas?

Edit, NVM. Grind the staples, And rivet them back on =]


----------



## pachuco81




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Jul 30 2009, 08:05 AM~14624888
> *you guys must not be american then because the dumbass, put his chevy bowtie on back wards. thats custom right there are you dyslexic homeeeez hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahhahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha
> *


wow ..........where do you live, Id like to see you say it to his face


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE

:angry:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 30 2009, 11:37 PM~14347832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT DASH IS THA DUKEASAURUS REX!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD JOB!!!!!!!!!! I HATE YOU.... :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## pepes21

i got a real nice interior of a regal i will post pics after i get it to the owner..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Aug 13 2009, 03:34 AM~14754528
> *i got a real nice interior of a regal i will post pics after i get it to the owner..
> *


well hurry up then :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85




----------



## chase216

87 MONTE LS


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by chase216_@Aug 13 2009, 09:13 PM~14764640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 87 MONTE LS
> *


Work looks clean...but way too much. IMO


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 14 2009, 08:17 AM~14766738
> *Work looks clean...but way too much. IMO
> *


HEY WATCH THE HATIN :angry: I TAKE IT YOU DIDNT LEARN YOUR LESSON :angry: 





































:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 06:15 AM~14766971
> *HEY WATCH THE HATIN :angry: I TAKE IT YOU DIDNT LEARN YOUR LESSON :angry:
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

Sorry....don't need to stir up the bath tub debate again!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 14 2009, 09:34 AM~14767047
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> Sorry....don't need to stir up the bath tub debate again!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pepes21

little peek of the int.


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 18 2009, 09:38 AM~14803763-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 02:32 PM~14806834
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Aug 20 2009, 11:45 AM~14828136
> *:biggrin:
> *


Really? :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 20 2009, 03:45 PM~14828700
> *Really?  :uh:
> *


yeah really :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 20 2009, 04:13 PM~14830923
> *yeah really :uh:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 21 2009, 08:51 AM~14836568
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *


por que?


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## regalman85




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 21 2009, 06:14 PM~14842837
> *por que?
> *


No pinche bueno! 

(Post whore!)


----------



## regalman85

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 22 2009, 05:18 PM~14848650
> *No pinche bueno!
> 
> (Post whore!)
> *


no mames way :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Almost 32K
<<<<


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Aug 14 2009, 06:34 AM~14767047-->
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> Sorry....don't need to stir up the bath tub debate again!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BWAHAHAAAAA RUB A DUB DUB. No names buey!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Aug 23 2009, 08:22 PM~14858609
> *Almost 32K
> <<<<
> *


Wow. I thought I was on here all day... :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Aug 24 2009, 12:36 AM~14860458
> *BWAHAHAAAAA RUB A DUB DUB. No names buey!!!
> Wow. I thought I was on here all day...  :uh:
> *


Yes I know I am LayItLow whore.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 23 2009, 11:22 PM~14858609
> *Almost 32K
> <<<<
> *


good job you whore :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 06:53 AM~14873216
> *good job you whore :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Pot....meet kettle. :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 25 2009, 10:26 AM~14873407
> *Pot....meet Bowl.  :uh:
> *




fixed :420: :420: :nicoderm:


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 25 2009, 05:31 PM~14877373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bounzin :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 10:56 AM~14875101
> *fixed :420: :420: :nicoderm:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 26 2009, 02:30 PM~14887166
> *:twak:
> *


wuss :ugh:


----------



## brn2hop

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Feb 12 2009, 11:10 AM~12983955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what those seats come off of???????


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## blue monte ls

http://tinypic.com/r/notxs1/3
86 monte ls


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 08:53 AM~14873216
> *good job you whore :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I do what I can


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 25 2009, 02:31 PM~14877373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


moar pics


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2009, 05:30 PM~14972221
> *I do what I can
> *


maybe one day I'll pass you :biggrin:


----------



## KurupT

Here's a few :biggrin:


----------



## KurupT




----------



## LayitLowspy




----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Aug 16 2008, 07:40 PM~11361360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet


----------



## unity_mike




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## MR.SKAMS

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

killin the game with this 1!!!  92 brougham guts :0


----------



## WUTITDU

]http://i35.tinypic.com/bdv7km.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WUTITDU

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 27 2009, 05:24 PM~15200900
> *]http://i35.tinypic.com/bdv7km.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Opps big pics  :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU

Also need the hardware for the arm rest if anyone has it for sell?


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 27 2009, 06:32 PM~15200989
> *Also need the hardware for the arm rest if anyone has it for sell?
> *


on the door or center arm rest?


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 27 2009, 06:25 PM~15200914
> *Opps big pics   :biggrin:
> *


You are killing that nardi with the horn button like that..........


----------



## WUTITDU

Yeah I know ordered the horn reatiner the other day , and for the arm rest


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 28 2009, 07:24 PM~15211997
> *Yeah I know ordered the horn reatiner the other day , and for the arm rest
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Sep 4 2009, 09:38 PM~14984518
> *Here's a few :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Id be scared to get in that one hno:


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 20 2009, 11:25 PM~13639256
> *how many yards do i need to do a g-body? dash headliner and all?
> *


i think i use 15 yards to make the pattern go right way...but i think it like 9-10 with a no pattern fabric


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 8 2009, 10:02 AM~15301357
> *Looking for seatbelts for a Monte Carlo G Body. Blue or silver. Please PM Me if you have them
> *


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@May 31 2009, 08:53 PM~14056366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy: :nicoderm:


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by IllSwag1619_@Jun 11 2009, 10:10 AM~14160356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLEANEST SHIT SO FAR
> *


 :0 one word, clean


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Elite64

New Twist on my door panels



















Murals by Sal Elias


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 14 2009, 10:12 PM~15362144
> *New Twist on my door panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murals by Sal Elias
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pako

nice


----------



## chackbayplaya

any1 know where to get the lower door panels with the holes for the speakers molded in them? i thought i remember sum1 on here sellin them or i seen them sumwhere.... :dunno:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Oct 16 2009, 12:29 AM~15373076
> *any1 know where to get the lower door panels with the holes for the speakers molded in them? i thought i remember sum1 on here sellin them or i seen them sumwhere....  :dunno:
> *


diximontecarlo.com


----------



## oldspumps 87

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Dec 12 2008, 01:06 PM~12412697
> *is that the SEM santa fe color
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Oct 15 2009, 09:29 PM~15373076
> *any1 know where to get the lower door panels with the holes for the speakers molded in them? i thought i remember sum1 on here sellin them or i seen them sumwhere....  :dunno:
> *


Is this what you mean?
http://www.gbodyparts.com/product_info.php...47b317d267d0333


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Here's what I'm working with right now. Still a work in progress.
























Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## regalman85

looks good


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Nov 14 2009, 04:05 PM~15665781
> *looks good
> *


Thanks homie. It also has smooth sheet metal door panels too but they"re not finished yet.


----------



## littlerascle59

Okay here is a sneak peek. :biggrin: 
















































































The pics of the seats and panel test fittings are quite old. Updates will come when I start my build thread.  
Also, I may trade both my front and rear seats for some clean original ones.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 15 2009, 09:20 AM~15670113
> *Okay here is a sneak peek.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics of the seats and panel test fittings are quite old. Updates will come when I start my build thread.
> Also, I may trade both my front and rear seats for some clean original ones.
> *


I JUS GOT ANOTHER REGAL AND GOT THESE SICKASS OG ONES NOW IMA REDO IT ALL THIS DARKBLUE~!!!!I GOT THE DOORS FOR MY OTHER REGAL SO IT CAME WITH THESE BLUE PANELS FOR THIS ONE ALL I NEED IS THE DASH WHICH IS FACTORY MINT~!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY G-BODYS.....  

WILL HAVE TO SNAP SUM INTERIOR PICS MANANA....


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 15 2009, 08:48 PM~15674041
> *HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY G-BODYS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Interior pics, homie


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 15 2009, 10:04 PM~15674241
> *Interior pics, homie
> *


JUST EDITED MY POST... DIDNT NOTICE THA THREAD NAME... :0


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Nov 15 2009, 07:59 PM~15673509
> *I JUS GOT ANOTHER REGAL AND GOT THESE SICKASS OG ONES NOW IMA REDO IT ALL THIS DARKBLUE~!!!!I GOT THE DOORS FOR MY OTHER REGAL SO IT CAME WITH THESE BLUE PANELS FOR THIS ONE ALL I NEED IS THE DASH WHICH IS FACTORY MINT~!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah I plan on goin with a 95% o.g. interior. My dash has one crack that is extremely tiny and I'm gonna get it fixed. I saw this old lady with a Cutlass and her interior looked mint. It kinda made me appreciate the factory craftsmanship, so therefore I'm goin all o.g. on the interior, except for the kick panel and lower door panels. I'm gonna order the ones with the speaker mounts molded in for that so called factory look.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 15 2009, 09:06 PM~15674269
> *JUST EDITED MY POST...  DIDNT NOTICE THA THREAD NAME...  :0
> *


  
I love that two tone Regal.


----------



## littlerascle59

Anybody got pics of the inside of this car? I got the pic out of the rides section.








Hate all you want but this car is clean to me. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

I have this factory Regal dash for sale if anyone'sinterested. It's perfect besides it doesnt have the mounting bracket in the back anymore.








As you can tell from a few posts back I have no use for it anymore.


----------



## Mr. GOON




----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline

my 84 ......


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Nov 27 2009, 12:37 AM~15795301
> *my 84 ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Neat looking gauge pod


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 14 2009, 01:31 AM~15661024
> *Here's what I'm working with right now. Still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.
> *


really nice fab skills doggy :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2009, 06:35 AM~15804325
> *really nice fab skills doggy :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man. Thats what I do for a living & my cousin has everything you could need at his house for those jobs we dont want work to find out about. :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced84buickregal

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 6 2009, 04:20 PM~13203900
> *HERES MY CONTRIBUTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how u do that dash like that? wat u do to stock dash pad to get it paint able an smooth like that ?


----------



## AyceeKay

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Nov 26 2009, 11:37 PM~15795301
> *my 84 ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that cowl on ur hood a scoop or did u buy a whole new hood? h\got pics of it? Nice wheels btw


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 28 2009, 11:34 PM~15809404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice interior bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Dec 3 2009, 02:11 PM~15860037
> *Nice interior bro!!  :biggrin:
> *


Not mine


----------



## regalman85

TTT


----------



## CANDY_LOW23

hey anybody know how many yards it takes to do the inside of a regal??


----------



## VItreryda

do
elcos count


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

MY 84 CUTTY SHE HAS A FULL OSTRICH TWO TONE ORANGE AND PEANUT BUTTER CUSTOM CONSOLE ALL THE PLASTICS ON THE DASH IS PAINTED LEAFED AND STRIPED.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

mine


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 7 2009, 08:46 PM~15906196
> *mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the seats. Send them to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Oct 16 2009, 12:29 AM~15373076
> *any1 know where to get the lower door panels with the holes for the speakers molded in them? i thought i remember sum1 on here sellin them or i seen them sumwhere....  :dunno:
> *


u can buy them direct through "Kurupt" on here PM me for his number i dont have my phone on me right now


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 6 2009, 10:40 PM~15893742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 84 CUTTY SHE HAS A FULL OSTRICH TWO TONE ORANGE AND PEANUT BUTTER CUSTOM CONSOLE ALL THE PLASTICS ON THE DASH IS PAINTED LEAFED AND STRIPPED.
> *


:worship:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## pako

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 12 2009, 05:10 PM~15961963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda

this is the spot








for this


----------



## Elite64

M.A.W. Built


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Dec 14 2009, 12:39 AM~15974164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.A.W. Built
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

:biggrin:


----------



## 55800

my old cutlass


----------



## 817Lowrider

any one use gucci in there interior?


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Feb 14 2009, 02:41 AM~12997198
> *just trying to see whats its going to look like biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you have any pics how you did the panel around the quarter window? i mean the framework n all. 
i want sum like that


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Jan 7 2010, 07:41 AM~16212196
> *Do you have any pics how you did the panel around the quarter window? i mean the framework n all.
> i want sum like that
> *


AB most likely used the og interior panel and built on to it.


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 7 2010, 03:28 PM~16212582
> *AB most likely used the og interior panel and built on to it.
> *



Altho i'm faaaaaar from there yet i have to make them out of nothing, just figured i could at least think about how with the fiber n all :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

ANYONE GOT ANY GRAND PRIX INTERIOR PIX?
:biggrin:


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Jan 7 2010, 06:41 AM~16212196
> *Do you have any pics how you did the panel around the quarter window? i mean the framework n all.
> i want sum like that
> *


maybe in my project section i have some pic heres one finished


----------



## CustomMachines

I looked but haven't found, i'll get it done somehow thanks bro


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jan 7 2010, 09:34 PM~16219387
> *ANYONE GOT ANY GRAND PRIX INTERIOR PIX?
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 7 2010, 09:28 AM~16212582
> *AB most likely used the og interior panel and built on to it.
> *


 :nono: I USED ALL WOOD


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Jan 12 2010, 04:07 AM~16260122
> *:nono:  I USED ALL WOOD
> *


Got pics? :cheesy:


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Jan 11 2010, 11:07 PM~16260122
> *:nono:  I USED ALL WOOD
> *


:0 :werd:


----------



## teach

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jan 7 2010, 07:34 PM~16219387
> *ANYONE GOT ANY GRAND PRIX INTERIOR PIX?
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Jan 12 2010, 01:08 AM~16262691
> *Got pics?  :cheesy:
> *


project section look for monte carlo hustler maybe there a few


----------



## Guest

before and after, nothing special... just a garage special.










































GETTING PAINTED NEXT.


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jan 12 2010, 07:52 AM~16264877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any outside pixS?


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by 32inchregal_@Jan 13 2010, 09:58 AM~16275343
> *before and after, nothing special... just a garage special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING PAINTED NEXT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean tho


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## infamous704




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

any trunk displays?


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 26 2010, 03:17 PM~16418656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of fab or whatever did you use on your seats...


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Feb 27 2008, 07:25 PM~10045511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a yellow pot leaf? bet that shit would fucc yo ass up! its that sticky icky icky bannana shit!


----------



## MISTER ED

ttt


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 14 2010, 09:15 AM~16288448
> *
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 12:43 AM~16211626
> *any one use gucci in there interior?
> *



try my homie: THA_R_O_C88 

i think he has a gucci top and interior..


----------



## rs style

ttt


----------



## infamous704




----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64




----------



## 817Lowrider

thats g


----------



## DirtySouth Stunta

does anyone know what seats from different cars will fit a g-body?


----------



## cl1965ss

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Stunta_@Feb 8 2010, 11:24 AM~16548192
> *does anyone know what seats from different cars will fit a g-body?
> *


I THINK ALL. I GOT A BOTTOM REAR SEAT OUT OF A 86 CUTLASS FOR MY 83 REGAL AND IT FIT.


----------



## DirtySouth Stunta

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 8 2010, 09:46 AM~16548353
> *I THINK ALL. I GOT A BOTTOM REAR  SEAT OUT OF A 86 CUTLASS FOR MY 83 REGAL AND IT FIT.
> *


what i meant was from other models besides g-body's (caddy, lincoln, chrysler, etc) i should have typed it better


----------



## cl1965ss

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Stunta_@Feb 8 2010, 12:50 PM~16548794
> *what i meant was from other models besides g-body's (caddy, lincoln, chrysler, etc) i should have typed it better
> *


 :dunno: I WOULD MEASURE THE G-BODY AND THEN GO JUNKYARD HUNTING.


----------



## jv89

Anyone know if other make/model vehicles front seats will fit on a 84' regal? I mean direct bolt on seats, without having to do any modifications for the seats to be mounted.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by jv89_@Feb 14 2010, 10:41 AM~16608251
> *Anyone know if other make/model vehicles front seats will fit on a 84' regal? I mean direct bolt on seats, without having to do any modifications for the seats to be mounted.
> *


I think you can use 80s El Dogg seats too do a search on that homie.


----------



## lone star

just got mine back. i had the seats re-done and the upper door panels re done. original pattern. monte ls cl


----------



## 817Lowrider

Looks good.


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2010, 01:27 AM~16611616
> *just got mine back. i had the seats re-done and the upper door panels re done. original pattern. monte ls cl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lninjo

> _Originally posted by warning_@Apr 8 2008, 01:44 AM~10361999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## lninjo

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 14 2010, 11:15 PM~16614334
> *clean!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


very nice interior, how much did they tax you on that homie?


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## wheelspecialists

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Feb 4 2010, 02:55 PM~16512807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit looks so comfortable! How much does something like that cost where your from?
I don't even think theres anyone up here that does that custom shit like that!
Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## tonofspokes

CHECK OUT MINES IM REDOIN IT (LAST PAGE)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=373760


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 6 2010, 08:29 PM~16816218
> *That shit looks so comfortable! How much does something like that cost where your from?
> I don't even think theres anyone up here that does that custom shit like that!
> Nice!  :thumbsup:
> *


I STAY IN FRESNO ITS IN CAIL I PAID 1500


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

New seatbelts came in yesterday. Imma post some interior pics in the future.


----------



## Peezy_420

the office












all stock ripped the red shit off the panels, post updated pics after its done


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by lninjo_@Mar 3 2010, 12:37 PM~16784868
> *very nice interior, how much did they tax you on that homie?
> *


me? about 5 or 6 hundred.


----------



## wheelspecialists

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Mar 11 2010, 07:30 PM~16865276
> *I STAY IN FRESNO ITS IN CAIL I PAID 1500
> *


Damn thats it! :0 
Shit they would charge like 3-5k up here for that. Man they are rapin for interior up in the midwest.
Got a company name that did yours? and are you satisfied as far as down time and quality? It might be worth it for me to send my seats down u know.


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 13 2010, 10:08 PM~16884101
> *Damn thats it! :0
> Shit they would charge like 3-5k up here for that. Man they are rapin for interior up in the midwest.
> Got a company name that did yours? and are you satisfied as far as down time and quality? It might be worth it for me to send my seats down u know.
> *


well homeboy work out of his house he just did my boys caddy ill post pic later he paid 2000 but got more stuff than me


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

tis old but meh


----------



## Peezy_420

start ripping that shit off the dash at least, can't get over that steering wheel :ugh:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Mar 17 2010, 08:18 AM~16915825
> *start ripping that shit off the dash at least, can't get over that steering wheel :ugh:
> *


what are you talking about? the steering wheel cover?. do you think i drive it like that you dummy lol... dash is probably cracked to shit... so i dont want to fuck with it. ill leave it covered im happy with it.


----------



## Peezy_420

:uh: no dipshit, I just can't believe someone one actually take it that far..


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Mar 17 2010, 08:06 PM~16922649
> *:uh: no dipshit, I just can't believe someone one actually take it that far..
> *


my thoughts are the same for you and your stock daily driver, maybe if you cut your bangs you would realize how stock your car is :cheesy:


----------



## Peezy_420

lol don't get all offended, I prefer a clean stock look over that shit anyday.. to each his own..


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Mar 17 2010, 01:52 AM~16913778
> *tis old but meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres the cut mirrors? :biggrin:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 18 2010, 01:37 PM~16928936
> *wheres the cut mirrors? :biggrin:
> *


dont give me ideas :happysad:


----------



## ch3cy67

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Mar 12 2010, 02:40 PM~16872326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New seatbelts came in yesterday.  Imma post some interior pics in the future.
> *


where can i find me some?


----------



## lone star

seat belts can be made. they sell the material by the roll. any interior shop should be able to get it and do it


----------



## little chris




----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Mar 19 2010, 04:46 PM~16939007
> *where can i find me some?
> *


www.gotbelts.com they're the starburst metal ones


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Mar 17 2010, 02:52 AM~16913778
> *tis old but meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STR8 OLDSCHOOL I AINT SEEN IT IN A MINUTE


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Mar 18 2010, 10:24 PM~16931404
> *dont give me ideas :happysad:
> *


TAW HA HA... U SHOULD DO SOME MIRROORS IN THE DASH..THE WHOLE POINTE OF RIDING IS FA DA THOSE THAT DONT LIKE IT...


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Mar 6 2010, 11:29 PM~16816218
> *That shit looks so comfortable! How much does something like that cost where your from?
> I don't even think theres anyone up here that does that custom shit like that!
> Nice!  :thumbsup:
> *


THEY CHARGE AN ARM A LEG 3 INCHES OFF YA DICK.... FA THIS PILLOW TOPS N ISH.. ID HAVE TA FORK OVER A DAAMN CkIDD


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Mar 20 2010, 04:45 PM~16947424
> *TAW HA HA... U SHOULD DO SOME MIRROORS IN THE DASH..THE WHOLE POINTE OF RIDING IS FA DA THOSE THAT DONT LIKE IT...
> *


hey your that redd black brotha from facebook :cheesy: 
im thinking im gonna keep my eye out for some funky mirrors. for my haters :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked

Stock. '79 MC.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Feb 4 2010, 03:55 PM~16512807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that fucker is bad


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Mar 17 2010, 01:52 AM~16913778
> *tis old but meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can not fuck with that.


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## naptownregal

here are a couple pics of my regal. these where done on 03 and the car has been sitting sinse 04 lol i have the back seat out getting a panel replaced and all the trim and door panels getting revamped.


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE




----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Apr 7 2010, 09:11 PM~17129456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 22 2010, 02:58 AM~16959289
> *Stock. '79 MC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice..


----------



## resname93

heres mine.


----------



## VA CHEVY




----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Apr 9 2010, 11:04 AM~17144529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice man!!!!!


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@Apr 9 2010, 11:04 AM~17144529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, this is clean!!


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 9 2010, 02:37 PM~17146128
> *thats nice man!!!!!
> *


  thanks homie! tryin to get her right!


----------



## fantamonte

*Here's mine almost done! and yeah that's real wood,I made it to stock specs to fit just right!!!</span>*  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1




----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 9 2010, 12:46 AM~17142021
> *nice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks! :biggrin: 

That pic you posted makes me appreciate my interior a bit more!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Apr 16 2010, 08:22 PM~17216017
> *Thanks!  :biggrin:
> 
> That pic you posted makes me appreciate my interior a bit more!!  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

ttt


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

WHERES THE TRUNK PICS AT


----------



## frknlo87

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2010, 02:27 PM~16611616
> *just got mine back. i had the seats re-done and the upper door panels re done. original pattern. monte ls cl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo what kinda material is that?


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Dec 28 2009, 12:42 AM~16108070
> *my old cutlass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin bad ass homie


----------



## Rollin Rich 82




----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

TTT


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Apr 16 2010, 06:43 AM~17209028
> *Here's mine almost done! and yeah that's real wood,I made it to stock specs to fit just right!!!</span>   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



eeeehm that looks like alot of work! but sure looks good


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

ONLY PIC I GOT SO FAR. STILL NEEDS MORE DONE.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2010, 08:27 PM~16611616
> *just got mine back. i had the seats re-done and the upper door panels re done. original pattern. monte ls cl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out really nice! i think i am going gray on mine too


----------



## juangotti

I was thinking of doing gray. Damn I cant stay away from these neutral colors.


----------



## Scarry Larry

i got a 1987 monte LS in the works I need a set of side mirrors to finish the parts I got everything but them i need both sides you can pm me with price and pictures if any one has a set to let go . I have seen some badass LS's in here tonight thanks


----------



## 1-sik-8

ttt


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by frknlo87+Apr 18 2010, 04:17 AM~17226073-->
> 
> 
> 
> yo what kinda material is that?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know honestly? i told him i wanted original look and we picked out a color?
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dino_@Apr 27 2010, 07:12 AM~17316100
> *came out really nice! i think i am going gray on mine too
> *


thanks , yes im very please with the work, and it was very reasonable


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Apr 15 2010, 10:43 PM~17209028
> *Here's mine almost done! and yeah that's real wood,I made it to stock specs to fit just right!!!</span>   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 Nice !!


----------



## VA CHEVY

charleslongphotography.com


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY_@May 11 2010, 02:36 PM~17451985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy motha! where'd you get that!? made it?


----------



## 713ridaz




----------



## bboy_yox

Interiors look nice, I got one question though, does anyone know how you take the headrest off of 86 elco?? i heard to slip liek a hacksaw blade down the back of the headrest to unlock a spring mechanism, i tried it but only met a lot of resistance, just lookin for any tips tricks, etc. thanks or pictures of one out so i can see what the mechanism looks like. thanks


----------



## VA CHEVY

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@May 12 2010, 03:54 AM~17463117
> *Holy motha! where'd you get that!? made it?
> *


one of the homies pimped it out for me..... check'em out on my space. got the grenade at a autopart store

myspace.com/icefx757
youtube.com/icefxtv1


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by bboy_yox_@May 12 2010, 09:58 AM~17465205
> *Interiors look nice, I got one question though, does anyone know how you take the headrest  off of 86 elco?? i heard to slip liek a hacksaw blade down the back of the headrest to unlock a spring mechanism, i tried it  but only met a lot of resistance, just lookin for any tips tricks, etc. thanks or pictures of one out so i can see what the mechanism looks like. thanks
> *


Are you taking the seat cover off? Or just trying to get the headrest off? If you are taking the cover off just slide it up and then there is a little tab that slips into an opening in the headrest mounting part....you just have to press that in and the headrest slides right off.


----------



## bboy_yox

Yeah I am taking it all off and got new gots from elco store. I far this tiny tab I tried it. I will try it again maybe with an extra pair of hands . Thanks for the tip.


----------



## SamuraiKing

> _Originally posted by bboy_yox_@May 12 2010, 06:55 PM~17470603
> *Yeah I am taking it all off and got new gots from elco store. I far this tiny tab I tried it. I will try it again maybe with an extra pair of hands . Thanks for the tip.
> *


try the front of the head rest . i have a 81 monte and had to go from the front of the head rest. i used a hack saw blade and it worked.only lift the headrest 3/4 of the way cuz all the way puts to much pressure on the tab you are trying to push in.


----------



## smoke this cutty

HERES MINE WITH THE OLD DASH












NEW DASH


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Dec 7 2009, 10:46 PM~15906196
> *mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 i love it


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@May 13 2010, 10:00 PM~17484832
> *HERES MINE WITH THE OLD DASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the patterns....but how the hell do you know how fast your going?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 14 2010, 05:25 AM~17487360
> *I like the patterns....but how the hell do you know how fast your going?
> *


SSSSSLLLLOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 14 2010, 07:34 AM~17488550
> *SSSSSLLLLOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
are street legal drive without a speedometer ??? :uh:


----------



## smoke this cutty

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 14 2010, 05:25 AM~17487360
> *I like the patterns....but how the hell do you know how fast your going?
> *


I DONT N NO IS NOT STREET LEGAL
ITS A MISTIMENOR DIDNT KNO BEFORE I DID IT BUT FUCK IT
HARDLY DRIVE IT ANYWAYS


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@May 19 2010, 10:34 PM~17546225
> *I DONT  N NO IS NOT STREET LEGAL
> ITS A MISTIMENOR  DIDNT KNO BEFORE I DID IT BUT FUCK IT
> HARDLY DRIVE IT ANYWAYS
> *


:|


----------



## mike661




----------



## tonofspokes

***** WHATTTTT


----------



## GICruiser

Hey Ton,
Where did those front seats come out of?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by GICruiser_@May 23 2010, 12:23 AM~17574095
> *Hey Ton,
> Where did those front seats come out of?
> *


new monte ss seats


----------



## GICruiser

Thanks orientalmontecarlo


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by GICruiser_@May 26 2010, 02:02 AM~17606432
> *Thanks orientalmontecarlo
> *


u can also use eldorado seats,pontiac g6 seats,buick rivera seats,and my favorite gto seats obviously these are new bodies from da 90's and up


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS




----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+May 29 2010, 12:28 PM~17641654-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty_@May 29 2010, 12:32 PM~17641690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## 619lowrider

my actual interior sucks , but soon will go to the upholstery shop and recive this new leather combo


















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

T T T


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+May 29 2010, 12:28 PM~17641654-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty_@May 29 2010, 12:32 PM~17641690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN.. CLEAN AS FUCK.


----------



## mike661




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE

[/quote]






































[/quote]


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

smoothed and cromed roof rails and glove box ....texture on these pieces were completely removed then plated to a mirror finish
custom chrome ac vents,custom made billet gauge and radio bezels,billet ac knobs,headlight switch,tilt,turn signal
anybody interested in billet gauge and radio bezels let me know


----------



## orientalmontecarlo




----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 27 2010, 02:32 AM~17618971
> *u can also use eldorado seats,pontiac g6 seats,buick rivera seats,and my favorite gto seats obviously these are new bodies from da 90's and up
> *


  Any mods to put in the back seat though??


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jun 11 2010, 06:43 PM~17762182
> *  Any mods to put in the back seat though??
> *


i know they will need some shaping ,pretty much any seat u use will need some shaping or fukin around wit the foam..gto seats i used had to be reshaped almost completely to sit correctly in da rear back,and the bottom cushion and rear back now look like they belong as opposed to having huge gaps around it..


----------



## 619lowrider

ENSENADA LOWRIDER COUNCIL INVITES TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM SO. CAL AND NEARBY POINTS TO HIS XV SHOW IN ESNSENADA BAJA MEXICO THIS 08/08/2010


----------



## hoppinonu

before 








after


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 12 2010, 02:34 AM~17765770
> *i know they will need some shaping ,pretty much any seat u use will need some shaping or fukin around wit the foam..gto seats i used had to be reshaped almost completely to sit correctly in da rear back,and the bottom cushion and rear back now look like they belong as opposed to having huge gaps around it..
> *


Thankz


----------



## BASH3R

uffin:


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## Wicked




----------



## playamade

can you use baby caddy seats to fit in a g body let me know wasup


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

been doing some work on my 84 monte...its still in the works, hopefully done soon. sorry for the shitty cell phone pics


----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Jun 23 2010, 06:39 AM~17864224
> *can you use baby caddy seats to fit in a g body let me know wasup
> *


anyone got an answer :uh:


----------



## Bonez305

anyone in florida wanna trade Bucket Monte Carlo SS Seats and Panels for my Luxury Sport Double Pillow 60/40 Seats and panels ?


----------



## one87LS

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 26 2009, 07:51 PM~15195419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> killin the game with this 1!!!  92 brougham guts :0
> *



any more pics of the back seat?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jun 23 2010, 08:07 PM~17870199
> *been doing some work on my 84 monte...its still in the works, hopefully done soon. sorry for the shitty cell phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just cut out a 59 dash that I would like to install in my regal this winter :biggrin: any further away pics??Was it hard to install??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 30 2010, 05:54 AM~17924606
> *I just cut out a 59 dash that I would like to install in my regal this winter :biggrin: any further away pics??Was it hard to install??
> *


NOT THAT HARD JUST DEPENDS HOW YOU WANT IT CUT. PM ME FOR FURTHER INFO. THERE IS ALSO ANOTHER GUY DOING A 59 DASH, HE HAS BEEN PM'ING ME TOO. HONESTLY YOUR RIDE LOOKS SO BADASS AS IT IS!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jun 30 2010, 07:09 AM~17924929
> *NOT THAT HARD JUST DEPENDS HOW YOU WANT IT CUT. PM ME FOR FURTHER INFO. THERE IS ALSO ANOTHER GUY DOING A 59 DASH, HE HAS BEEN PM'ING ME TOO. HONESTLY YOUR RIDE LOOKS SO BADASS AS IT IS!!!!!
> *


any more pics?


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jun 24 2010, 03:07 AM~17870199
> *been doing some work on my 84 monte...its still in the works, hopefully done soon. sorry for the shitty cell phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not my kind of thing but besides that it looks tight! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 30 2010, 03:59 AM~17924612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is clean! I like it. Keep it OG! :biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 1 2010, 12:06 AM~17932305
> *any more pics?
> *


i will take some this weekend


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jul 1 2010, 10:06 PM~17941225
> *i will take some this weekend
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2010, 11:34 AM~17935651
> *That is clean! I like it. Keep it OG!  :biggrin:
> *


thanx, I'm only considering doing it because I have a clean 59 dash already and I hate all the plastic inside and out of these cars


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 2 2010, 08:36 AM~17944135
> *thanx, I'm only considering doing it because I have a clean 59 dash already and I hate all the plastic inside and out of these cars
> *


Yeah I am not a fan of all the plastic either. And the 59 dashes definitely have much more style than the g bodies. Would you go digital gauges if you changed it out?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 6 2010, 10:28 AM~17972221
> *Yeah I am not a fan of all the plastic either. And the 59 dashes definitely have much more style than the g bodies. Would you go digital gauges if you changed it out?
> *


maybe not at first due to cost but if I end up doing a lot of work to the car yeah I'd go digital


----------



## charlieguero

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jun 23 2010, 07:07 PM~17870199
> *been doing some work on my 84 monte...its still in the works, hopefully done soon. sorry for the shitty cell phone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is clean with that dash in the car...


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE




----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 11 2010, 02:43 PM~17761071
> *smoothed and cromed roof rails and glove box ....texture on these pieces were completely removed then plated to a mirror finish
> custom chrome ac vents,custom made billet gauge and radio bezels,billet ac knobs,headlight switch,tilt,turn signal
> anybody interested in billet gauge and radio bezels let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jul 11 2010, 10:22 AM~18016373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats real nice I'm diggin it


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jul 11 2010, 08:22 AM~18016373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this dash is very nice ! if u go with the 59 dash personally i preferr the digital gauges , but looks nice :cheesy: 

whats next ????


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jul 15 2010, 07:12 PM~18056679
> *damn this dash is very nice !  if u go with the 59 dash personally i preferr the digital gauges , but looks nice :cheesy:
> 
> whats next ????
> *


FOR THIS YEAR NOT MUCH, I DID THE DASH SEATS AND ALL THE PLASTICS. NEXT YEAR THE MONTE IS GOING FOR PAINT SO ONCE THE ROOF IS PATTERNED, WE WILL PATTERN THE TOP OF THE DASH TO MATCH


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jul 16 2010, 04:32 AM~18059933
> *FOR THIS YEAR NOT MUCH, I DID THE DASH SEATS AND ALL THE PLASTICS. NEXT YEAR THE MONTE IS GOING FOR PAINT SO ONCE THE ROOF IS PATTERNED, WE WILL PATTERN THE TOP OF THE DASH TO MATCH
> *


TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider

ANY BODY HERE , KNOW IF THE ss Monte Carl0 header panel fit in to a normal edition monte ??? hood and quarters are the same ????????


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

TTT!


----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Jun 23 2010, 06:39 AM~17864224
> *can you use baby caddy seats to fit in a g body let me know wasup
> *


any one knows any answers


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jul 11 2010, 10:22 AM~18016373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is all that the stock 59/60 dash or is the bottom half home made??


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 5 2010, 02:57 AM~18233864
> *is all that the stock 59/60 dash or is the bottom half home made??
> *


BOTTOM HALF IS THE STOCK PIECE BUT I SHAVED ALL THE HOLES (TEMP CONTROLS, ASH TRAY, ETC) THE ONLY HOLE I LEFT WAS THE STOCK IGNITION KEY HOLE, CUZ I NOW HAVE MY LIGHTER THERE.


----------



## Spankz

TTT


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

TTT! ANY MORE?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Aug 4 2010, 01:18 PM~18226386
> *any one knows any answers
> *


you can make any seats fit


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

MY 86 CUTLASS, ALL DONE BY ME.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 21 2010, 02:22 PM~18369418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 86 CUTLASS, ALL DONE BY ME.
> *


  looks good


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 30 2009, 10:37 PM~14347832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 21 2010, 11:22 AM~18369418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 86 CUTLASS, ALL DONE BY ME.
> *


is that a blue grain trim on the dash? how is this done? how much shipped :cheesy:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 21 2010, 11:22 AM~18369418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 86 CUTLASS, ALL DONE BY ME.
> *


orale u were right next to us on cruise for the cause....nice work keep it up


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 21 2010, 11:47 AM~18369566-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS DOG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 05:52 AM~18374573
> *is that a blue grain trim on the dash? how is this done? how much shipped :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLUE AND BLACK MARBLE. I DID IT MYSELF ALONG WITH THE DASH,STEERING COLUM, DOOR PANELS, AND ALL PLASTIC TRIM.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-S.T.C.C.760_@Aug 22 2010, 08:54 AM~18375004
> *orale u were right next to us on cruise for the cause....nice work keep it up
> *


THATS WHERE THESE PICS ARE FROM :cheesy: IT WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU GUYS *AGAIN*! :biggrin:


----------



## pako

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 23 2010, 08:00 AM~18382638
> *THANKS DOG.
> BLUE AND BLACK MARBLE. I DID IT MYSELF ALONG WITH THE DASH,STEERING COLUM, DOOR PANELS, AND ALL PLASTIC TRIM.
> THATS WHERE THESE PICS ARE FROM :cheesy: IT WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU GUYS AGAIN! :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## konehead910




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138_@Nov 25 2008, 06:19 PM~12257428
> *I like buckets with a center console but it's hard to get road head with the shifter poking ol'girl in da chest.. :biggrin:
> *


yessssss indeed it it is hard! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by Adams85_@May 10 2009, 07:04 AM~13842065
> *:cheesy:
> *


ky in da hieeeeeezzzeehh babeh! bluegrazz


----------



## flakes23




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Sep 9 2010, 12:13 AM~18521503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

gonna kandy all the inside.


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

lil dirty :happysad:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

BADASS!!!!!


----------



## CustomMachines

dam you, thats way to tight!  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## SEAZ01




----------



## SEAZ01

sorry tht its well dirty im not finshed yet i still gotta finshes the wood grain and the car is in the paint shop so ill post more pictures when its all finshed


----------



## flakes23




----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 10:48 AM~18534400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna  kandy  all  the  inside.
> *


wow :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Sep 15 2010, 12:58 PM~18575846
> *
> *


ha much for the bull dogs


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Sep 16 2010, 03:18 PM~18585104
> *wow  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 01:48 PM~18534400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna  kandy  all  the  inside.
> *


Nice! Did sic do this?


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Sep 20 2010, 11:22 AM~18611494
> *Nice! Did sic do this?
> *


no. i did them at work..


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs

damnit it man!!!! fukking clean!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Sep 20 2010, 11:22 AM~18611494
> *Nice! Did sic do this?
> *


 is s that ur mc..


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 20 2010, 01:41 PM~18611664
> *no.  i  did  them at  work..
> *


Nice work bro!


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 20 2010, 02:23 PM~18612002
> *is s that  ur  mc..
> *


Yea.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by flakes23+Sep 20 2010, 02:37 PM~18613106-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> <!--QuoteBegin-flakes23_@Sep 20 2010, 02:38 PM~18613125
> *Yea.
> *


looking good


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 21 2010, 01:37 PM~18622215
> *thanks
> 
> looking  good
> *


Thanks


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Sep 22 2010, 11:55 AM~18632640
> *Thanks
> *


----------



## El Callejero

My Cutty


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Sep 26 2010, 03:23 PM~18665721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cutty
> *


----------



## topd0gg

Nice ride Callejero


----------



## mrchavez

badass.....


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Sep 15 2010, 12:35 PM~18575695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat kinda paint u use?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

sup lomiez! got a 3 pump set up and have been told will b no room for box, just wanna kno if theres n e i deas on 6x9 set ups or pics thx


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Sep 27 2010, 08:00 PM~18677363
> *Nice ride Callejero
> *


Thank's Homie TTMFT


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Sep 26 2010, 01:23 PM~18665721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cutty
> *


woow awesome ride , anymore pics of this ?????


----------



## orientalmontecarlo




----------



## orientalmontecarlo

custom billet made pieces for cutlass...if anyone is interested in anything like this pm me


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 1 2010, 09:44 PM~18714673
> *sup lomiez! got a 3 pump set up and have been told will b no room for box, just wanna kno if theres n e i deas on 6x9 set ups or pics thx
> *


:scrutinize: * wOw.....I don't know who told you that. Any competent 
audio shop should be able to help you. Just be sure to plan the trunk
out BEFORE all the racks are built....At the very least, you should be 
able to use a single 10" or 12" woofer in the trunk. It will also depend
on the arrangement of the pumps & batteries.Lots of G-body builders 
put the pumps under the rear deck, but to get hydros AND beat, you 
just have to be creative, and plan carefully.... I have seen trunks with 
8 batteries,3 pumps,AND a box with 2 12"s......Somewhere on another
topic here on LayItLow, someone was doing custom 'pods' for the area
under the rear quarter window.....they were putting 6 1/2's in there,but
6"x9"s will fit also.....*


----------



## BIGTIME

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Oct 7 2010, 05:40 AM~18757935
> *:scrutinize:  wOw.....I don't know who told you that. Any competent
> audio shop should be able to help you. Just  be sure to plan the trunk
> out BEFORE all the racks are built....At the very least, you should be
> able to use a single 10" or 12" woofer in the trunk. It will also depend
> on the arrangement of the pumps & batteries.Lots of G-body builders
> put the pumps under the rear deck, but to get hydros AND beat, you
> just have to be creative, and plan carefully.... I have seen trunks with
> 8 batteries,3 pumps,AND a box with 2 12"s......Somewhere on another
> topic here on LayItLow, someone was doing custom 'pods' for the area
> under the rear quarter window.....they were putting 6 1/2's in there,but
> 6"x9"s will fit also.....
> *


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 7 2010, 01:16 AM~18757905
> *custom billet made pieces for cutlass...if anyone is interested in anything like this pm me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Windex




----------



## topd0gg

nice touch


----------



## regal85

:biggrin:


----------



## Bonez305

My T-Tops current interior


----------



## Bonez305

anyone got infiniti g35 seats in a G Body ?


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Oct 14 2010, 12:05 AM~18807393
> *anyone got infiniti g35 seats in a G Body ?
> *


i think yes


----------



## xXcrEEsXx

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 10 2010, 01:23 PM~18777391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn whered you get that clean ass dash from?


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by xXcrEEsXx_@Oct 16 2010, 08:16 PM~18830168
> *damn whered you get that clean ass dash from?
> *


Its a molded dash cover i got from diximontecarlo


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Oct 7 2010, 02:40 AM~18757935
> *:scrutinize:  wOw.....I don't know who told you that. Any competent
> audio shop should be able to help you. Just  be sure to plan the trunk
> out BEFORE all the racks are built....At the very least, you should be
> able to use a single 10" or 12" woofer in the trunk. It will also depend
> on the arrangement of the pumps & batteries.Lots of G-body builders
> put the pumps under the rear deck, but to get hydros AND beat, you
> just have to be creative, and plan carefully.... I have seen trunks with
> 8 batteries,3 pumps,AND a box with 2 12"s......Somewhere on another
> topic here on LayItLow, someone was doing custom 'pods' for the area
> under the rear quarter window.....they were putting 6 1/2's in there,but
> 6"x9"s will fit also.....
> *


thats wut i kinda figured :biggrin: but lomie its to late,cuz the car is in louisville,ky already bein made.  i'll probly have ta go wit some 6x9's i can put some sort of amp on,eitha them or some 8's, n e one got more pic's for an 83 olds supreme? runnin 8's or 6x9's


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Oct 7 2010, 03:40 AM~18757935
> *:scrutinize:  wOw.....I don't know who told you that. Any competent
> audio shop should be able to help you. Just  be sure to plan the trunk
> out BEFORE all the racks are built....At the very least, you should be
> able to use a single 10" or 12" woofer in the trunk. It will also depend
> on the arrangement of the pumps & batteries.Lots of G-body builders
> put the pumps under the rear deck, but to get hydros AND beat, you
> just have to be creative, and plan carefully.... I have seen trunks with
> 8 batteries,3 pumps,AND a box with 2 12"s......Somewhere on another
> topic here on LayItLow, someone was doing custom 'pods' for the area
> under the rear quarter window.....they were putting 6 1/2's in there,but
> 6"x9"s will fit also.....
> *


My regal is a vert so if I lift it I'm gonna run 4 batts 2 pumps and try and smash a spare in there because I drive my shit so no subwoofers for me


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 18 2010, 03:47 AM~18839633
> *My regal is a vert so if I lift it I'm gonna run 4 batts 2 pumps and try and smash a spare in there because I drive my shit so no subwoofers for me
> *


this is mine plenty of room for a spare. plus third pump, but its a daily so no 3rd pump, no spare either my insurance pays for towin so im not too worried.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

niiiiiiice! :biggrin: :thumbsup: wanna c some 3 pumpset ups


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Two 10" subs, 6 batteries, 3 pumps, full sized spare  Still room for either 1 more battery on each side of the front pump to run 8 total or to run 4 pumps with the 6 batteries the way its set up.


----------



## fantamonte




----------



## bigtroubles1

in progress
















































































[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Oct 20 2010, 08:24 PM~18865273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## Pistol Pete

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Oct 20 2010, 07:24 PM~18865273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homie I'm feelin that shit. grippin grain


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 18 2010, 04:54 AM~18839466
> *thats wut i kinda figured :biggrin: but lomie its to late,cuz the car is in louisville,ky already bein made.  i'll probly have ta go wit some 6x9's i can put some sort of amp on,eitha them or some 8's, n e one got more pic's for an 83 olds supreme? runnin 8's or 6x9's
> *












3 pumps 72 volts....plenty of romm for 2- 12's :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

headliner and visors are white too but it was too dark for pic. ill have better pix tomorrow. thanks for looking
























































[/quote]


----------



## bigtroubles1

> in progress


[/quote]
[/quote]
FINISHED
headliner and visors are white too but it was too dark for pic. ill have better pix tomorrow. thanks for looking
























































[/quote]


----------



## fantamonte

*AFTER:*


> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Oct 20 2010, 07:24 PM~18865273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Oct 26 2010, 10:04 PM~18918085
> *AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bad ass


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Oct 27 2010, 05:51 PM~18925188
> *bad ass
> *


Thanks homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Oct 26 2010, 08:04 PM~18918085
> *AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pits n lowriders

heres my door panel seats still under construction


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Oct 30 2010, 03:26 PM~18948388
> *heres my door panel seats still under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 LOOKIN REAL CLEAN HOMIE!


----------



## bigtroubles1

bluez muthafuccin cluez fo doe ridin !!!!!


----------



## 250/604

^^^Thats pretty tight for a fo-doe^^^
uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 1 2010, 03:01 AM~18957040
> *bluez muthafuccin cluez fo doe ridin !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY CLASSY HOMIE.


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

keep em coming :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLiving

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 18 2010, 02:01 PM~18842946
> *this is mine plenty of room for a spare. plus third pump, but its a daily so no 3rd pump, no spare either my insurance pays for towin so im not too worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn what is that 2 pumps and 4 batts?


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Nov 1 2010, 09:50 PM~18963149
> *^^^Thats pretty tight for a fo-doe^^^
> uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


thanks homiee appreciate the love. not too many people acknowledge us fo doe ridaz..


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Nov 2 2010, 12:46 PM~18967733
> *VERY CLASSY HOMIE.
> *


thANKS !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Oct 26 2010, 10:04 PM~18918085
> *AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN HOMIE THATS TIGHT U SHOULD WHEN AT ALL SHOWS FOR BEST INTERIOR JUST FOR HAVING REAL ASS WOOD. HOPEFULLY NO TERMITES GET TO IT HAHA JK DOG...


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 5 2010, 03:53 PM~18996304
> *DAMN HOMIE THATS TIGHT U SHOULD WHEN AT ALL SHOWS FOR BEST INTERIOR JUST FOR HAVING REAL ASS WOOD. HOPEFULLY NO TERMITES GET TO IT HAHA JK DOG...
> *


THANKS HOMIE YOU GOT A BADASS 4 DOOR, LOOKIN CLEAN!!  :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Nov 5 2010, 05:27 PM~18996513
> *THANKS HOMIE YOU GOT A BADASS 4 DOOR, LOOKIN CLEAN!!   :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DOG :biggrin:


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Oct 26 2010, 09:04 PM~18918085
> *This is my ride!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## 619lowrider

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Nov 2 2010, 06:50 PM~18971440
> *damn what is that 2 pumps and 4 batts?
> *


yeah, didnt want more because i actualy use the trunk to carry shit around


----------



## mrm4155




----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Oct 26 2010, 09:04 PM~18918085
> *AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much would u sell a kit for? :happysad:


----------



## 619lowrider

:0


----------



## leo

my regal














































my monte


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 21 2010, 06:30 AM~19123301
> *my regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work i like it :wow:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Nov 25 2010, 07:53 PM~19166026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


j/K lol :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Nov 25 2010, 07:50 PM~19166008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy:


----------



## jay jjay

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Feb 27 2008, 07:25 PM~10045511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sanjocars




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

[/quote]



damn homie....you beat me.....gna do them same to my monte....adding regal interior panels and painting the plastic trims to match the body..... :thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg




----------



## leo

>


damn homie....you beat me.....gna do them same to my monte....adding regal interior panels and painting the plastic trims to match the body..... :thumbsup:
[/quote]



The regal limted has the nicest door panel design out of the g-bodys in my opinnion, I painted the door panel peaces on my regal also, when it came time to do my monte it just seemed like the natural thing to do.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Looks hella clean homie....can't wait to get mine done...easy and clean interior modification....something simple and original....


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 18 2010, 08:09 PM~18845800
> *Two 10" subs, 6 batteries, 3 pumps, full sized spare   Still room for either 1 more battery on each side of the front pump to run 8 total or to run 4 pumps with the 6 batteries the way its set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice set up


----------



## dagame718

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Nov 25 2010, 08:50 PM~19166008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dis shit is nice...wat car are the seats from??


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Dec 11 2010, 11:21 AM~19301387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that xplod subwoofers looks good


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 19 2010, 11:54 PM~19372383
> *that xplod subwoofers looks good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by dagame718_@Dec 19 2010, 03:24 PM~19367986
> *dis shit is nice...wat car are the seats from??
> *


a sonota


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 22 2010, 12:49 PM~19394507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS HOTT :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rollin73




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## madmonte

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 22 2010, 01:49 PM~19394507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by madmonte_@Dec 25 2010, 08:56 PM~19420619
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thnks!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2010, 02:13 PM~19430790
> *thnks!!!!
> *


that shit is nice bro!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 27 2010, 02:07 PM~19432112
> *that shit is nice bro!!!!!!
> *


:biggrin: its a cell pic so its a bit blurry...


----------



## 619lowrider




----------



## 1979grandprix

> headliner and visors are white too but it was too dark for pic. ill have better pix tomorrow. thanks for looking


[/quote]
how much did the charge you for the seats real nice :wow:


----------



## 1979grandprix

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 05:26 AM~14349209
> *Someday soon will be getting put into my regal!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN i love the seats


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by 1979grandprix_@Jan 2 2011, 05:16 PM~19483090
> *DAMN i love the seats
> *


i did those  for black pearl


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1979grandprix+Jan 2 2011, 03:16 PM~19483090-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN i love the seats
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-VItreryda_@Jan 5 2011, 12:05 AM~19507882
> *i did those   for black pearl
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin: 

The headrests he whipped up for them as well:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 22 2010, 01:49 PM~19394507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK DAD ASS WORK :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Jan 6 2011, 03:37 PM~19523134
> *SICK DAD ASS WORK :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks... it was my first time to do something like that.... have to learn as i go.. i'll get sum better pics to post up...


----------



## G-Monte

Wow, those interiors are Sick!!!!!!!! Great job guys!!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

TTT!


----------



## SPOOK82

ANY MORE NEW PICS ???????     uffin: :drama:


----------



## CaliLiving




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 23 2011, 04:50 PM~19676581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS CUTTY RIGHT THERE.


----------



## streetrider




----------



## RML3864

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jan 24 2011, 10:02 AM~19681782
> *BAD ASS CUTTY RIGHT THERE.
> *


X2


----------



## DA SHOCKER

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 23 2011, 05:50 PM~19676581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez

dirty.. took the pic thru the windshield.lol :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Feb 2 2011, 04:22 PM~19768452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ride looks very nice


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Feb 2 2011, 03:22 PM~19768452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## normie_pheeny

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Feb 2 2011, 09:20 PM~19771779
> *clean ride looks very nice
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## $$RON $$

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Feb 2 2011, 03:22 PM~19768452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: this is real nice


----------



## jimmy78mc

Those anybody know were i could get a interior kit for.a.78 mc i mean like like covers to re-do the seats and crazy nice interiors keep it up


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 18 2008, 04:03 AM~9968990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dash .. wood grain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryed to show how it progressed
> *


bad ass looking dash homie well done


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 2 2011, 02:38 PM~19767718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dirty.. took the pic thru the windshield.lol :biggrin:
> *


o see a pic of the whole car :yes:


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 19 2010, 11:54 PM~19372383
> *that xplod subwoofers looks good
> *


great color look lsick like the trunk as well well done homie


----------



## $$RON $$

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 23 2011, 05:50 PM~19676581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Espanola Rollerz




----------



## charles85




----------



## MR.SKAMS

> _Originally posted by Espanola Rollerz_@Feb 9 2011, 10:38 AM~19826404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Ass!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 23 2011, 06:50 PM~19676581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn. Flawless Interior!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 30 2010, 09:31 PM~19462608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OG!!! I Love it !!!


----------



## fantamonte




----------



## Peezy_421

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Feb 2 2011, 03:22 PM~19768452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did you use to smooth out the int. panels? :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Feb 16 2011, 11:31 AM~19884086
> *what did you use to smooth out the int. panels? :0
> *


Sand off the texture, and hit it with high build....then sand to desired finish.


----------



## Peezy_421

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 16 2011, 12:18 PM~19884404
> *Sand off the texture, and hit it with high build....then sand to desired finish.
> *


cool thx, what grit do you recommend starting with?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Feb 16 2011, 12:29 PM~19884494
> *cool thx, what grit do you recommend starting with?
> *


When I did mine I just hit it with 60 grit followed by 80. You can hit it with bulldog as well if your worried about it peeling off the plastic.


----------



## Peezy_421

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 16 2011, 12:36 PM~19884532
> *When I did mine I just hit it with 60 grit followed by 80. You can hit it with bulldog as well if your worried about it peeling off the plastic.
> *


:thumbsup: thanks again


----------



## lil john




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

What's the socket size to remove the seat belts....I need to start stripping my car...thanks homies


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Cheech Marin

:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg




----------



## bub916

_*$ INTERIOR $*_  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19945142


----------



## 83_elco

Here's my elco's interior..... :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## dirtylooks

here is my 85 cutty i jus finished calld CRUSH LIME.....TELL WHAT U THINK. :wow:


----------



## dirtylooks

PICS ARE POOR WILL BETTER ONE HOPFULLY TODAY


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by dirtylooks_@Feb 28 2011, 04:26 PM~19981596
> *here is my 85 cutty i jus finished calld CRUSH LIME.....TELL WHAT U THINK. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Looks good what did you get that console out of?


----------



## dirtylooks

console is out of a chevy blazer


----------



## NED NEDERLANDER

THAT CONSOLE IS TIZZIGHT!


----------



## jimmy78mc

X2


----------



## topd0gg

ttt


----------



## Purple Haze




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 10 2011, 01:35 PM~20060028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## my78olds

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa153/low61/new052.jpg[/IM

I did these seats last week All I did was the seats


----------



## my78olds




----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Mar 16 2011, 08:37 PM~20108969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa153/low61/new052.jpg[/IM
> 
> I did these seats last week  All I did was the seats
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> nice work*


----------



## my78olds

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Mar 17 2011, 07:00 PM~20116691
> *nice work
> *


Thanks bro i also do painting


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by my78olds_@Mar 16 2011, 07:37 PM~20108969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa153/low61/new052.jpg[/IM
> 
> I did these seats last week  All I did was the seats
> [/b][/quote]
> :cool:*


----------



## my78olds

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Mar 22 2011, 07:06 PM~20155197
> *
> *


Gracias homie there will be many more to come soon


----------



## LSHOPPER

1987 OLDSMOBILE CUTLASS "SILVER DEMON"


----------



## 1proudG-Timer

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 25 2011, 05:41 AM~20176243
> *1987 OLDSMOBILE CUTLASS "SILVER DEMON"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice interior..what size speakers are those?


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 25 2011, 06:41 AM~20176243
> *1987 OLDSMOBILE CUTLASS "SILVER DEMON"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice and clean


----------



## juangotti

Picking up some of mine tomorrow.


----------



## juangotti

Picked up my seats this morning.


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2011, 08:20 PM~20231036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my seats this morning.
> *


looking good


----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 25 2011, 08:41 AM~20176243
> *1987 OLDSMOBILE CUTLASS "SILVER DEMON"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what do you plug in next to your switches?


----------



## THESITUATION

[/quote]


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Mar 31 2011, 11:21 PM~20233395
> *what do you plug in next to your switches?
> *


I would guess switch cord extension for when hopping.


----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## Juice88

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 25 2011, 05:41 AM~20176243
> *1987 OLDSMOBILE CUTLASS "SILVER DEMON"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: this is clean ass fuck


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 10 2011, 01:35 PM~20060028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

would G body seats fit in a 86 Caprice???????
front and back seats


----------



## toothpick

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Nov 25 2010, 08:50 PM~19166008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean and simple


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Nov 25 2010, 08:50 PM~19166008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What are these seats out of?


----------



## CaliLiving

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 15 2011, 04:35 PM~20347786
> *What are these seats out of?
> *



x2


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

hyndaui sonata


----------



## E-Dizzle

uffin:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

TTT


----------



## flawdaboizdoitbest

that shi is clean man. did u custom make that or did u order it from somewhere


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

TTT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

DAM THAT CLUSTER IS BAD VERY NICE


LOWX732 said:


> dash .. wood grain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryed to show how it progressed


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO




----------



## SPOOK82

BUMP


----------



## viejitocencoast

mrchavez said:


> gonna kandy all the inside.


how is this done , is this paint over the panel or glassed


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

viejitocencoast said:


> how is this done , is this paint over the panel or glassed


sand ,primer, sand,and then paint no need to glass unless platic is flimsy or soft like a dash pad


----------



## mr.glasshouse

NICE G BODIES


----------



## Peezy_420

El [email protected] ***** said:


>


love the color combo bro got a shot of the whole car?


----------



## King Krush 79

couple trips to joanns and this is just the begining ima redo it all now that i got a industrial machine


----------



## FPEREZII

:inout:


----------



## topd0gg

uffin:


----------



## mrchavez

orientalmontecarlo said:


> sand ,primer, sand,and then paint no need to glass unless platic is flimsy or soft like a dash pad


x2... just make sure u clean and clean ..... then couple good coats of sum primer to bury texture then sand smooth then your ready for all your top coats..


----------



## duallyboy

its called,''just a little somethin''


----------



## topd0gg

duallyboy said:


> its called,''just a little somethin''


thats gonna be some serious bass


----------



## duallyboy

topd0gg said:


> thats gonna be some serious bass


just a little somethin,,,lol


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Cadillac_kid91

Ulysses 2 said:


> It looks really good where did you get those door panels?


 The elcaminostore.com has them too they sell them by the pair! Just puttin it out there


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

Peezy_420 said:


> love the color combo bro got a shot of the whole car?


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## PolkKandy863

Lookin nice


----------



## Playboy206

dirtylooks said:


> console is out of a chevy blazer


did it fit rite in there or did u have to fuck wit it? i still need a find a console for my cutlass but not sure where to start


----------



## MR.ELCO78

JUST WENT THRU THIS WHOLE TOPIC IT IS OFF THE HOOK NOW UN DICICED HOW I WANT TO GO WITH ME INT... WANT CUSTOM BUT I PLAN ON DRIVING DAILY BUGT DONT WANT STOCK GOT TO FIND A NICE BALANCE


----------



## MR.ELCO78

KEEP THEM PICS COMING


----------



## monte-licious

duallyboy said:


> its called,''just a little somethin''


BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

that shyts ^going to be crazy when its all done


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

fantamonte said:


>


this clean job


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

topd0gg said:


>


this interior too was geat job done


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

81cutty said:


>


wow is this stock interior if it is cant believe that held up that well


----------



## riviman

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

TTT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER




----------



## ant_06

where you he them seatbelts at?


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS




----------



## Afterlife

ttt
t
t


----------



## WUTITDU




----------



## WUTITDU

almost with guts


----------



## 86 Limited

anyone know where to score a dashboard pad for an 86 regal?


----------



## clezama

Here is my work in progress for my 87 cutlass.....will post more pics when 100% done...


----------



## clezama

here's some more pics....


----------



## clezama

Here's a pic of the dashboard


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Aww Snap!! I see Smart Bed Liner From FinishMaster  :thumbsup:



duallyboy said:


> its called,''just a little somethin''


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

gangstaburban95 said:


> anyone know where to score a dashboard pad for an 86 regal?


Ebay or the junk yard.:thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider

ttt


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 78paco

El [email protected] ***** said:


>



does anybody know out of what car these seats came out of?? do they bolt right up??


----------



## jimmy78mc

78paco said:


> does anybody know out of what car these seats came out of?? do they bolt right up??


they look like civic seats and no they wont bolt right on


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

78paco said:


> does anybody know out of what car these seats came out of?? do they bolt right up??


 They are from a stratus 2000 or newer and bracket can be made with square tubing 1x1 front and 2x4 rear.


----------



## TREND SETTER

[:thumbsup:QUOTE=mrchavez;14972522]
View attachment 414476
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MinieMe209

Where did you get that steering wheel?


----------



## MinieMe209

CHEVYMAN71/64 said:


> well homeboy work out of his house he just did my boys caddy ill post pic later he paid 2000 but got more stuff than me



He still doin work? I'm trying to get my seats and door panels done on my Regal.


----------



## aj-1980 supreme

ct1458 said:


> :0 :0 :0 Got pics of the rest of the interior, this is what im looking to do in my cutty


 is ur dash painted r coverd


----------



## aj-1980 supreme

so heres my 80 supreme have to seen n e bench seat yet i like it cuz everyone has bucket seats all original iim workin on it right now probly gonna go with gray do u guys paint the dash r have it coverd.....


----------



## 85cuttlass supreme

Pics of the whole car,smooth azz interior!


----------



## 85cuttlass supreme

normie_pheeny said:


> thanks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pics of the car. real nice!


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

Minieme209 said:


> Where did you get that steering wheel?


http://www.grantproducts.com/products/view/130/


----------



## TREND SETTER

orangecrush719 said:


> my old cutlass


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## teach




----------



## LUXMONSTA801




----------



## iHopp

Just got mine done


----------



## iHopp




----------



## orientalmontecarlo

very nice but whats up with the dash


----------



## michale_400000

clezama said:


> Here's a pic of the dashboard


nice work bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no carpet yet


----------



## 81cutty'elite'




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 465330


Looks badass already.....


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Looks badass already.....


Thanks


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 1SEXY80

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 465330


Looks Good, Cant wait to see final instalation...


----------



## VALEX

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VALEX

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 465330


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

bout to rip his out and throw sum kany green on it....


----------



## mrchavez

ahhhhh dammit...gonna have to use different uploader...pics too small


----------



## jjaassoonnguy

81cutty said:


> http://i836.photobucket.com/albums/zz288/ggaither79/1987%20Oldsmobile%20Cutlass%20Supreme/Oldsmobile112-
> 1.jpg
> http://i836.photobucket.com/albums/zz288/ggaither79/1987%20Oldsmobile%20Cutlass%20Supreme/Oldsmobile111-
> 1.jpg




That's clean homie all stock that the way I like it too!:worship:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Juxes_One

Ttt


----------



## kingcutty

mrchavez said:


> View attachment 478159


thats nice right there.....


----------



## 619lowrider

iHopp said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## Afterlife

mrchavez said:


> ahhhhh dammit...gonna have to use different uploader...pics too small


Just click the pic and its see bigger


----------



## mrchavez

getting close to finishing it...just gotta hook up the details...


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Here's the Before and After Shot of the new Interior Pieces!! Still not done yet, More to Come. Stay Tuned!!!!


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## down79

:thumbsup:


mrchavez said:


> View attachment 482745


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

mrchavez said:


> View attachment 482745



Nice


----------



## mrchavez

81cutty'elite' said:


> Nice


THANKS... IVE ALWAYS LIKED UR RIDE, I SEE YA THAT NEW INTERIOR IN THERE SETS IT OFF CRAZY..:h5:


----------



## Playboy206

still working on mine but this is how it looks so far i switched up my door panels a lil bit goin black vinal where its blue and suede one the fabric part ill post pics wen its done i put in the suede inserts in the backseat over the armrest yesterday too and im plannin on painting the dash soon and puttin in a woodgrain might paint over the woodgrain too dont know yet ill post up some updated pics later uffin:


----------



## Playboy206

anybody know wat website has the best price on a brand new carpet for a cutlass?


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

mrchavez said:


> THANKS... IVE ALWAYS LIKED UR RIDE, I SEE YA THAT NEW INTERIOR IN THERE SETS IT OFF CRAZY..:h5:


Thank You!! Yea man, cant wait to finish the dash so It can all come together.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

mrchavez said:


> View attachment 482745


came out nice but the wood is killing you



Playboy206 said:


> anybody know wat website has the best price on a brand new carpet for a cutlass?


stockinteriors.com


----------



## mrchavez

orientalmontecarlo said:


> came out nice but the wood is killing you
> 
> 
> 
> stockinteriors.com


:ninja:

naw im still gonna flaked them out and kandy them..


----------



## iHopp

Just got my door panels done to match my interiorparts and window molding


----------



## lo flo-rida

Playboy206 said:


> View attachment 484377
> View attachment 484378
> View attachment 484379
> View attachment 484380
> View attachment 484381
> still working on mine but this is how it looks so far i switched up my door panels a lil bit goin black vinal where its blue and suede one the fabric part ill post pics wen its done i put in the suede inserts in the backseat over the armrest yesterday too and im plannin on painting the dash soon and puttin in a woodgrain might paint over the woodgrain too dont know yet ill post up some updated pics later uffin:


WHAT VEHICALE DID THOSE SEATS COME OUT OF??


----------



## lo flo-rida

mrchavez said:


> View attachment 478153


HOW DID YOU PREP THE DASHBOARD


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

mrchavez said:


> :ninja:
> 
> naw im still gonna flaked them out and kandy them..


winning!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

lo flo-rida said:


> HOW DID YOU PREP THE DASHBOARD


just the same as preping for any other thing thats gettng painted...wash real real good..scuff with 180, 2k high build primer.sand too smooth out texturewith sum 320 then 600 then 800, base then apply your paint your gonna go with..then clear good to go..... you can do it !!!


----------



## mrchavez

of course...pull out dash.... its not that hard i think its like 3 different lil sockets and phillps screwdriver..just gotta find all them lil screws..


----------



## mrchavez

on another note thats my girl in your avi..:twak::ninja:


----------



## Playboy206

lo flo-rida said:


> WHAT VEHICALE DID THOSE SEATS COME OUT OF??


95 cadillac sts


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## charlies85cutti

infamous704 said:


>


I'm wanna do my interior this color does anybody know where I can find this fabric on the Internet


----------



## verde

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 465330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this fiber glassed? someone told me to jus lay some filler primer on thick sand it and it will look the same i dont know how true that is or if anyone else uses that method and if it will really work


----------



## 85Caprice

do you gotta fabricate a board to do gauges like this or can buy the cluster pre-made or a panel pre-cut?


----------



## TREND SETTER

mrchavez said:


> View attachment 478153


:thumbsup:


----------



## buick87




----------



## Afterlife

buick87 said:


>


Nice! Got any more pics?


----------



## Mafioso1988

Anyone got any pics or tips on how to cut the Interior quarter panel piece to fit a 6x9 under the window???


----------



## mrchavez

if u have access to a plasma, would make it easy n fast...


----------



## 83_elco

Mafioso1988 said:


> Anyone got any pics or tips on how to cut the Interior quarter panel piece to fit a 6x9 under the window???


Jigsaw with sheet metal blade....


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Is there a special paint for the plastic interior trim?


----------



## Juxes_One

ne pics of gbodies with extended a-arms 1in or 1in1/2... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

Juxes_One said:


> ne pics of gbodies with extended a-arms 1in or 1in1/2... :thumbsup:


 I didn't know interiors had A-Arms? :facepalm:


----------



## Juxes_One

excuse me wrong thread... post pic of ur back dash then!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS

buick87 said:


>


Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS




----------



## buick87

MR.SKAMS said:


> Clean :thumbsup:


thx


----------



## wannabelowrider

MR.SKAMS said:


> View attachment 624261


That's nice. What material is that on the inserts? Anyone?


----------



## MR.SKAMS

wannabelowrider said:


> That's nice. What material is that on the inserts? Anyone?


OG Stiching Pillow Tops: Blue Suede and White Vinyl


----------



## wannabelowrider

I'm diggin that combo! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

wannabelowrider said:


> I'm diggin that combo! :thumbsup:


Thanks bro... I loved the 90's lol


----------



## wannabelowrider

MR.SKAMS said:


> Thanks bro... I loved the 90's lol


Shit, that still looks good for being done back then


----------



## MR.SKAMS

wannabelowrider said:


> Shit, that still looks good for being done back then


Lol, it got done recently....I just liked the style frome back then


----------



## wannabelowrider

I've actually been on the lookout for a 60/40 bench pillow top with matching rear. I have buckets right now and I hate em. They need redone and refoamed. I just think a bench is way more comfortable and looks better. 

I haven't been looking too terribly hard but seems like when I'm looking with $$ in hand,they're not around but soon as money isn't there, the parts are all over. Anyone have the same problem?


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Operation New Dash in Full Effect for the Mesa AZ Show!!


----------



## texmex

verde said:


> 81cutty'elite' said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this fiber glassed? someone told me to jus lay some filler primer on thick sand it and it will look the same i dont know how true that is or if anyone else uses that method and if it will really work
> 
> 
> 
> X2
Click to expand...


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

texmex said:


> verde said:
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> 
> 
> 
> That will work, SEM makes a Flexible Primer also that is kind of an High Build. Depending on the Dash, that will work as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fabians

85monte :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719

iHopp said:


> Just got my door panels done to match my interiorparts and window molding


Looks really good homie


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Fabians said:


> 85monte :thumbsup:


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

Almost done:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

rolldawg213 said:


> Almost done:biggrin:


 Looking Good!


----------



## rolldawg213

81cutty'elite' said:


> Looking Good!


Thanks homie just getting ready for Mesa,AZ:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

rolldawg213 said:


> Thanks homie just getting ready for Mesa,AZ:thumbsup:


Hell Yea! Same Here


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Dashboard Update! Mesa AZ or Bust! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mixteco

wannabelowrider said:


> I've actually been on the lookout for a 60/40 bench pillow top with matching rear. I have buckets right now and I hate em. They need redone and refoamed. I just think a bench is way more comfortable and looks better.
> 
> I haven't been looking too terribly hard but seems like when I'm looking with $$ in hand,they're not around but soon as money isn't there, the parts are all over. Anyone have the same problem?


*Same way things are for the Monte Carlo Im working lol*


----------



## rolldawg213

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 635035
> 
> 
> Dashboard Update! Mesa AZ or Bust! :thumbsup:


looking good:thumbsup: i know you will make it to Mesa:yes:


----------



## rolldawg213

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 635035
> 
> 
> Dashboard Update! Mesa AZ or Bust! :thumbsup:


clean ride homie,i saw it in mesa,az


----------



## rolldawg213




----------



## topd0gg

^^ looks tight ^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

topd0gg said:


> ^^ looks tight ^^ :thumbsup:


Thanks,next is the under carriage:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

rolldawg213 said:


> clean ride homie,i saw it in mesa,az


Thanks Bro!!! What a weekend! Lol


----------



## rolldawg213




----------



## Buick regal

Looking for OG Regal double pillow beige front seats


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

rolldawg213 said:


> Thanks,next is the under carriage:biggrin:


Yo ur Ride is looking real good out here in LA! Mad Props to you


----------



## rolldawg213

81cutty'elite' said:


> Yo ur Ride is looking real good out here in LA! Mad Props to you


THANKS ,It was a bad azz show:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

rolldawg213 said:


> THANKS ,It was a bad azz show:thumbsup:



Yup!! Always Top Rides in the Building.


----------



## S1n3rjp

Anyone have 84regal fuse box diagram?


----------



## rolldawg213

*~TTMFT~*


----------



## Ahhwataday

:thumbsup:


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO

Got this for sale!!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/300938-1982-cutlass-san-diego-ca.html


----------



## blue87

*79 monte*

:thumbsup::thumbsdown:


----------



## blue87




----------



## T-Maq82

Still in progress almost finished


----------



## Droop408

T-Maq82 said:


> Still in progress almost finished


Love the progress on your interior. Makes me wanna work on mine.


----------



## PANGIE CARLO

*G'Body's -> T T T <- :thumbsup:*


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Yeah Dat!!


----------



## Mixteco

*I wanna do vinyl and suede for my 86 monte carlo ttop...does anybody know many yards I need to order? where is a good site online to order from?*


----------



## Mixteco

ttt


----------



## chaddubbs86

Lowrider19 said:


> I didn't know interiors had A-Arms? :facepalm:


yea throw them in the back seat


----------



## Mixteco

Where can I buy seat covers for a 86 Monte Carlo split bench seat?


----------



## buickbrougham

Im sure this is old talk but gotta ask . I just ripped out my old carpet n seats. Whats the best way to paint insulate the flr on a budget? Was thinking the spray on boommat and just foam from a newer car with new carpet on top? Got dynomat all all under backseats,side panels and rear tray but its gonna cost a grip ti do the whole inside.any advice is appreciated. Wanna know what my options are .thx


----------



## 87-monte-ls

bad ass interiors


----------



## gr_1

my process so far!!!!


----------



## Mixteco

*Looking to buy a seat covers from my 86 Monte carlo...bench seat...anyone?*


----------



## ivan619

iHopp said:


> Just got mine done


]

badass work!


----------



## KC Rider




----------



## KC Rider

Before and after on my monte


----------



## Snake87

I'm trying to restore my 84 Monte Carlo interior. Leather, ac vents and door panels. Anybody suggest anybody? I'm in Pomona


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

:thumbsup:


KC Rider said:


>


----------



## KC Rider

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Mixteco

KC Rider said:


>


This looks like one of the cleaniest interiors Ive seen in a gbody recently...any more pics? Who did it? And what brand is that steering wheel?


----------



## KC Rider

Mixteco said:


> This looks like one of the cleaniest interiors Ive seen in a gbody recently...any more pics? Who did it? And what brand is that steering wheel?


Thanks:thumbsup: A local guy here in kc did the interior he works from his hs he does do nice work Ill post another pic for you to check out.


----------



## KC Rider




----------



## Mixteco

*Anybody know which steering wheel adapter to use for a 86 Monte Carlo?*


----------



## KC Rider

Got this one off ebay


----------



## Mixteco

*My dad and me pulled out the dash on the Monte to fix the cracks...I just hope I remember how to put it back on and I didnt mess anything up in the process lol*


----------



## MikeyRamirez

KC Rider said:


>


What seats were used?


----------



## Mixteco

What do y'all do for seatbelts? Can seatbelts be dyed? Or where is a good site buy seatbelts for a Monte Carlo?


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Mixteco said:


> What do y'all do for seatbelts? Can seatbelts be dyed? Or where is a good site buy seatbelts for a Monte Carlo?


http://www.opgi.com/


----------



## down79

thinking of redoing it. Pull some exterior colors in it


----------



## Mixteco

down79 said:


> View attachment 1349001
> View attachment 1349009
> thinking of redoing it. Pull some exterior colors in it


*thats pretty clean as is already homie...but the upper door panels maybe add some stitching on it? Btw how did you fit the speakers on the lower door panel? clean interior tho homie that color is the best color in my honest opinion*


----------



## down79

Thanks bro.. They are 5x7 speakers. Just notched the bottom panel so the speaker would fit


----------



## Boy.HighClass

my 87 cutlass done by ridin dirty auto uhpolstery in hawthorne quick quality work


----------



## onestopcaraudio

almost done with it


----------



## Mixteco

Im just waiting for the painting to be done and I'll be here hopefully before summer. Whats the general price for chairs, headliner, and seatbelts redone?


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## brn2hop




----------



## moorevisual

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 1631841


love that car, what seats are those?


----------



## Dumps

wannabelowrider said:


> I've actually been on the lookout for a 60/40 bench pillow top with matching rear. I have buckets right now and I hate em. They need redone and refoamed. I just think a bench is way more comfortable and looks better.
> 
> I haven't been looking too terribly hard but seems like when I'm looking with $$ in hand,they're not around but soon as money isn't there, the parts are all over. Anyone have the same problem?


Yes!!! I have been looking for any split bench here in northern cali but nobody has a damn thing. I have the monte carlo interior in dark blue with buckets but want to change the color. I am ready to just settle and buy a dark blue bench seat and recover everything little by little.


----------



## wannabelowrider

Dumps said:


> Yes!!! I have been looking for any split bench here in northern cali but nobody has a damn thing. I have the monte carlo interior in dark blue with buckets but want to change the color. I am ready to just settle and buy a dark blue bench seat and recover everything little by little.


I finally found some in a cutlass. Of course they need recovered but i bought the whole car for $150. The seats are power and door panels are in good shape except for usual fading issues


----------



## Dumps

wannabelowrider said:


> I finally found some in a cutlass. Of course they need recovered but i bought the whole car for $150. The seats are power and door panels are in good shape except for usual fading issues


Nice!!!
I hope to get lucky like that here soon.


----------

